# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  GameMaker Studio - Créer vos jeux avec une main dans le dos !

## Belhoriann

GameMaker est un logiciel facilitant le développement de jeux en 2D et 3D grâce notamment à une interface en "drag & drop" et à la présence de fonctions pré-intégrées. 
Ces dernières sont d'une grande utilité et permettent de passer plus de temps à coder le jeu à proprement parler (la partie la plus fun) et non le moteur ou l'infrastructure (la partie la plus chiante).

Des jeux aussi connus et excellents que Hotline Miami, Risk of Rain ou Spelunky ont été développé avec GameMaker, voilà la liste complète : http://www.yoyogames.com/showcase

Ici on parle de nos projets et on échange des trucs et astuces !

----------


## Louck

Je pense que je vais tenter ma chance avec le bousin, pour me faire une petite idée  ::): .
Merci!

EDIT: Manque plus que le lien de téléchargement fonctionne  ::P:

----------


## JulLeBarge

ouaip,même problème ici, impossible de télécharger...

----------


## Louck

Le site est en maintenance de ce que j'ai compris. Il faudra attendre.

----------


## Metalink

J'ai téléchargé ça hier  ::lol:: 
C'est super sympa de leur part d'avoir fait ça, j'aime bien GameMaker, même si j'avoue que j'ai un peu du mal à voir comment sont réalisés des gros projets tels que Hotline Miami avec ...
Si quelqu'un connait un jeu de cette ampleur qui partage ses source, je prends  ::):

----------


## Belhoriann

Le développeur de Spelunky a fait un tuto en 4 partie pour faire un petit Shmup : http://forums.tigsource.com/index.php?topic=3251.0
En 10 minutes on peut avoir notre petit vaisseau qui bouge et qui tir des lasers, grâce à du code que l'on a écrit avec ces petites mains.
Avec XNA cela aurait pris bien plus de temps (pour moi en tout cas).
Du coup ce GameMaker semble idéal pour commencer son premier jeu en 2D, sans s'emmerder avec des lignes de code incompréhensibles au début. On ne dirait pas comme ça, mais GM est très puissant.

----------


## beuargh

En version OpenSource, et du coup complètement gratos, il y a Enigma Game Maker, qui se veut un clone libre et gratuit de Game Maker, le tout avec de meilleures performances.

Enfin bref, je vous laisse juger.

----------


## Metalink

Intéressant, je connaissais pas  ::o: 
Le soucis c'est que de mon côté je cherche des softs vraiment fiables, je navigue actuellement entre MMF, GameMaker, Unity, Construct, la prog en dure ...
J'ai un peu du mal à me fixer sur une techno, chacune ayant ses avantages et ses inconvénients  :tired:

----------


## Belhoriann

Tu veux développer quoi ?

Pour ma part j'aimerais enfin réussir à développer un petit jeu tout en 2D, du coup GameMaker semble parfait pour ça.
Pour faire de la 2.5D ou de la 3D, Unity est idéal. Même avec la dernière version 4.3 la partie 2D semble facile et puissante.

----------


## Metalink

Bah je fais de la 2D en fait, la 3D ça me botte moyen  ::P: 
En ce moment j'utilise beaucoup MMF2 puisque c'est ce qu'on utilise en cours, j'arrive à faire des trucs cools avec, mais en temps que "vrai" programmeur je suis régulièrement frustré  :tired: 
Du coup je me suis lancé dans le dernier Unity avec on "moteur 2D" comme tu le dis, grâce au tuto du topic d'en dessous qui est plutôt super bien fait  ::lol::

----------


## Belhoriann

> Bah je fais de la 2D en fait, la 3D ça me botte moyen 
> En ce moment j'utilise beaucoup MMF2 puisque c'est ce qu'on utilise en cours, j'arrive à faire des trucs cools avec, mais en temps que "vrai" programmeur je suis régulièrement frustré 
> Du coup je me suis lancé dans le dernier Unity avec on "moteur 2D" comme tu le dis, grâce au tuto du topic d'en dessous qui est plutôt super bien fait


Oui j'ai vu le topic d'à côté, ça fait carrément envie ! Par contre prendre en main Unity et apprendre à programmer un jeu ça fait un peu lourd pour un débutant comme moi.

----------


## Metalink

Si t'as jamais touché de prog' de ta vie effectivement, ça risque d'être un peu hardcore !
Mais du coup GameMaker (ou son penchant libre) ça peut être une bonne idée pour débuter, entre full graphique et un peu de code de temps en temps  :;):

----------


## Belhoriann

J'ai gratouillé du code avec le XNA (pendant les débuts de la section développé couché du mag'), et j'ai suivi des tutos durant quelques mois pour coder un moteur de jeu et un shooter top down. Mais j'ai toujours perdu un peu espoir devant des trucs qui ne marchaient pas et qui n'étaient pas vraiment du gamedesign.
Du coup l'avantage de GM est de proposer un environnement qui permet de s'affranchir de l'étape "je réinvente la roue" pour se concentrer sur le gamedesign (je caricature un peu).
A mon sens, le mieux est de commencer directement en full code pour prendre de bonnes habitudes. La programmation graphique me donne l'impression de tricher.

----------


## LaVaBo

> A mon sens, le mieux est de commencer directement en full code pour prendre de bonnes habitudes.


Pour quelqu'un qui a des notions de programmations, peut-être, mais pour un débutant total, il y a beaucoup de chances qu'il abandonne s'il doit commencer par apprendre la poo et les subtilités d'un langage de programmation.  

Il vaut mieux commencer par une api limitée mais simple, comme game maker, pour prendre conscience des limitations et pousser plus loin si l'envie est là.  

 Pour quelqu'un qui débute, il faut apprendre :  
Avec une API :  
utiliser l'interface (simple)  
les bases de développement d'un jeu (complexité selon le jeu désiré)   

Avec un langage de programmation : 
 le langage (complexe, surtout pour un résultat un poil optimisé, par exemple pour du temps réel)  
le SDK (relativement simple si le langage est bien acquis, sinon chauud) 
 les bases de développement d'un jeu (complexité selon le jeu désiré)   

On multiplie les sources de blocage potentielles dans le second cas, et très souvent, les sources d'aide sur le web pour le langage et le SDK ne sont pas très noob compliant, contrairement aux forums d'entraide sur game maker, construct ou RPG maker qui sont remplies de débutants et de tutos.

----------


## JulLeBarge

Full code ça signifie coder un moteur de jeu, et en général les gens abandonnent avant que le dit-moteur soit fait à 50% (et encore...)

----------


## Belhoriann

Là on parlait de full code dans le cadre de Game Maker, ce qui est quand même encore très loin d'une programmation complète en partant de rien.

@LaVaBo : Je ne peux qu'être d'accord avec ton approche concernant un débutant absolu.

En tout cas ce Game Maker est vraiment énorme, toutes les fonctions déjà intégrées permettent de gagner un temps fou et de se concentrer uniquement sur le code "fun" dans un premier temps (quasiment immédiatement visible, comme une rotation de sprite suivant la souris).

Par contre on peut aussi coder des trucs bien plus complexes et arriver à des trucs bien chiadés.

----------


## Metalink

Oui et non, c'est ce que je disais un peu plus haut :/
Dès qu'on veut aller un peu plus profond, j'avais trouvé qu'on était vachement limité par manque de fonctions ... Et c'est pour ça que j'aimerais bien voir les sources d'un "gros jeu", mais je doute qu'Hotline Miami soit open source dans un futur proche  ::P:

----------


## Belhoriann

Si tu veux il y a le code source Spelunky qui est dispo : http://spelunkyworld.com/original.html

On doit quand même pouvoir créer notre propres fonctions au sein de nos classes non ?

----------


## Metalink

Exact ! Je sais pas pourquoi, dans ma tête je me souvenais qu'on avait accès aux sources, mais en XNA ... Du coup je vais me penser là dessus dès que j'ai du temps, super, merci  ::lol::

----------


## Adu

Raaah excellent ça !
En plus ma chérie vient de me demander de coder un jeu (loufoque, ok) pour la faire rire.
On a fait le concept de "Recette de Fou" de M6 version jeu vidéo.
J'ai eu : licorne, sport, balle ....

Suis parti pour faire un jeu de polo sur des licornes  :WTF:

----------


## Tchey

Partiellement hors sujet, ma curiosité est piquée...




> En version OpenSource, et du coup complètement gratos, il y a Enigma Game Maker, qui se veut un clone libre et gratuit de Game Maker, le tout avec de meilleures performances.
> 
> Enfin bref, je vous laisse juger.


Tu as un jugement personnel afin d'éclairer l'inculte que je suis en la matière ?

Pour me désinculter, j'ai installé le bidule version Linux, et je tente le premier tuto sans rien connaitre. Je place la boule bleue, et... c'est tout, le bouton "Run" est grisé et je ne peux pas "jouer" à mon magnifique jeu. Je n'ai pas encore trouvé de communauté francophone, ça se trouve ? Même en anglais, je ne trouve pas grand chose pour le moment.

----------


## beuargh

> Partiellement hors sujet, ma curiosité est piquée...
> 
> 
> 
> Tu as un jugement personnel afin d'éclairer l'inculte que je suis en la matière ?
> 
> Pour me désinculter, j'ai installé le bidule version Linux, et je tente le premier tuto sans rien connaitre. Je place la boule bleue, et... c'est tout, le bouton "Run" est grisé et je ne peux pas "jouer" à mon magnifique jeu. Je n'ai pas encore trouvé de communauté francophone, ça se trouve ? Même en anglais, je ne trouve pas grand chose pour le moment.


Absolument aucun, je répète juste ce qui est marqué sur leur site  ::P: 

Tu as tout installé ? Désolé, mais j'ai pas de système sous Linux.

----------


## devn

> Oui et non, c'est ce que je disais un peu plus haut :/
> Dès qu'on veut aller un peu plus profond, j'avais trouvé qu'on était vachement limité par manque de fonctions ... Et c'est pour ça que j'aimerais bien voir les sources d'un "gros jeu", mais je doute qu'Hotline Miami soit open source dans un futur proche


Je ne sais pas si on peut les qualifier de "gros", mais mes jeux sont opensource/libre: http://devnewton.bci.im/games/newton_adventure et http://devnewton.bci.im/games/nedetlesmaki

Sinon pour ceux qui ont envie d'avoir un "vrai moteur", mais pas le temps de s'y mettre, le plus simple est de présenter son concept sur quelques forums et de recruter un développeur. C'est plus sympa de travailler en équipe!

----------


## Belhoriann

En tout cas je réitère mon propos, ce logiciel est génial. Je conseil très fortement à tout ceux qui veulent depuis longtemps se lancer dans le développement de profiter de cette offre.
Je m'éclate comme un petit fou à développer mon jeu, et j'espère pouvoir vous montrer une petite vidéo d'ici le début de l'année prochaine  ::lol::

----------


## Blitz

J'ai fais le premier tuto, c'est vraiment très simple d'utilisation  ::):

----------


## aggelon

Salut à tous,

J'avais 3 lignes à poster et je ne trouvais cela pas très sympa de continuer à le faire sur  le  topic de Game Develop ouvert par notre ami 4ian, alors j'ai cherché et j'ai trouvé ce topic que je remonte puisque Belhoriann indiquait dans son merveilleux open-post "je créé ce topic temporaire, qui pourrait devenir permanent si les gens poursuivent de s'amuser avec GameMaker Studio"  :;): 


Comme certains  le savent déjà, je m'incruste dans le coin des développeurs mais je ne  suis pas du tout un dev', pas un pro, juste un p'tit gars qui a  découvert Game Maker par hasard et qui trouve que ce soft est vraiment malin et facile d'accès.
J'en suis toujours à faire les tutos (j'en suis au Tuto2, 1945, partie 2)


[de  mon côté]je suis tout de même tech de maintenance et un peu plus...  j'ai donc des notions de programmations : j'ai commencé autodidacte sur  TO7/70 (oui, je suis un produit de Fabius  :^_^: ) puis j'ai très vite  enchainé sur l'Amstrad (les tokens: mes premiers codes automodifiants  :Emo:  et l'assembleur), puis le PC (Pascal, C)... j'ai ensuite enchainé  sur une formation d'info indus et bricolé du pattern-design en Java, et  là je suis en train de mettre les pattes dans le HTML/PHP/CSS car on  monte un site de e-commerce avec un copain...[/de mon côté]


Bref, tout cela pour dire que Gamemaker vient d'être mis à jour.
Release notes: http://store.yoyogames.com/downloads...es-studio.html

J'ai notamment retenu:
- des fix de la version précédente (1336), notamment sur le canal alpha et les couleurs
- 0012608         UI: Middle clicking in the code to open the help file selects text. ==> un click sur le bouton du milieu de la souris et hop! l'aide s'affiche

et pour les débutants comme moi particulièrement:
- 0009122         Tutorials: Panel does not show up [if opened project from "recent" menu on maker form], 0012120         Some tutorials do not re-open the tutorials panel when re-loaded     et 0011591         UI: Tutorial Open Panel Issue         ::P:

----------


## olaf

Tiens oui, c'est une bonne idée de regrouper les infos sur Gamemaker ici.
Notamment si on a des question quand on est débutant.

Hop je vais suivre la conversation!  :;):

----------


## Gwargl

Ouch, la chute est rude, la promo ne semble plus valable.  Je me suis fait avoir par le déterrage. ::unsure::

----------


## aggelon

Désolé  ::P: 
Va simplement falloir changer le titre du topac  ::): 

Sinon, ils avaient fait aussi la même promo fin février...

----------


## SangSucre

GameMaker Studio Standard est désormais gratuit  ::): 

http://yoyogames.com/

C'est plutôt sympa comme annonce.

Va falloir changer le titre du topic  ::ninja::

----------


## aggelon

::o:  Oh-My-God !

Ah-la-la, trop fort !!!
J'ai failli l'acheter hier soir !

Mais vu qu'ils avaient fait une opération similaire en novembre et en mars, je me suis dit que peut-être ils allaient renouveler pour les soldes d'été... je checkais la page Promotions, mais rien (l'offre n'est pas dedans)... pour me faire patienter jusque là, je me suis alors penché sur ce que je pouvais encore faire avec la version démo, notamment la musique...

Un grand merci  ::lol:: 

Il ne faut pas se laisser tracasser par la phrase "The GameMaker: Studio™ installer can be used in a resource-limited trial mode, or you can enter a valid Standard, Professional or Master Collection licence key to access the full features available."
Il faut télécharger l'installer et au premier lancement il vous demande la license avec le bandeau FREE en travers de la version Standard : il suffit de mettre son e-mail et on reçoit sa clé de license gratuitement  :;): 

Impeccable, merci beaucoup, je vais pouvoir passer la surmultipliée  ::):

----------


## SangSucre

A partir de maintenant on a donc:

- La version standard, gratuite
- La version pro à 99$
- La master collection à 799$

----------


## Metalink

C'est carrément cool ça, la version standard suffisant LARGEMENT pour faire la jeu, et la version pro n'étant pas non plus inaccessible "si jamais"  ::):

----------


## aggelon

Salut les loulous,

J'ai besoin de votre avis parce que je commence à me poser des questions sur mon niveau d'anglish...  :tired: 

Pour ce que j'en sais (et c'est peut-être là que je me trompe), on a possibilité de moucharder des messages en utilisant la commande GML show_debug_message(string).
Ces messages vont s'afficher dans la console lorsqu'on execute le jeu en mode 'debuggage' depuis GameMaker Studio...
Évidemment, ces messages ne sont plus disponibles lorsqu'on lance le jeu depuis le .exe généré...

Pour ce faire, il existerait un paramètre de ligne de commande nommé -debugoutput



> output <filename> : sends console output to the filename
>  debugoutput <filename> : sends debug messages and console output to the filename


Mais ça n'a pas l'air de marcher...

Voici ce que j'ai demandé au support :



> Before asking that, I've tried various tests and asked it on the forum ( http://gmc.yoyogames.com/index.php?showtopic=623177&hl= )
> 
> I'm not sure to do the things right, but if I correctly understand the techblog it seems there is a bug : as said I'm a very very newbie in the GM world (and don't speak very well english :P ) but according this techblog http://www.yoyogames.com/tech_blog/48, debugoutput <filename> : sends debug messages and console output to the filename.
> 
> I've tried many times, from an empty project or from the first tutorial provided with GMStudio but this only provides me the console output, not the debug messages.
> 
> Example: I create a new project, with only an empty room. In the creation code of this empty room, I put this code
> show_debug_message("This is a test message, with the show_debug_message function !");
> 
> ...



Et voici la réponse que je reçois aujourd'hui:



> It is the command: -output < filename > That will show you your debug messages. The reason for this is that your debug messages are only being applied to the console. This however is in my opinion not very well worded.


Euh... elle veut dire quoi sa réponse ?
Il dit qu'en fait il faut que j'utilise le paramètre output et non pas debugoutput ?

Bon, par acquis de conscience j'ai essayé : je n'ai aucun fichier de trace qui se créé  ::huh:: 

Pour résumer :
debugoutput me génére un fichier de log avec le message console mais pas le message de debug
output ne me génère aucun fichier de log

- j'ai mal compris sa réponse ?
- ça marche chez vous ?
- il y a un bug ?

En attendant (car oui, ça commence à dater cette histoire), il y a longtemps que je me suis fait ma petite fonction de debug qui marche très bien...

Vous faites comment vous ?

----------


## Teto

J'ai lu en diagonale. Il dit juste que tes messages que tu envoies en debigoutput sont envoyés seulement sur ta console, pas étonnant que tu ne puisses pas les lire ailleurs.

----------


## aggelon

OK merci  :;): 

Ça veut donc bien dire que la doc du techblog est erronnée et que c'est pas la peine que je m'acharne dessus...

Merci.

----------


## aggelon

Nous avons finalement à peu près compris ce qui se passe, et la Hotline a transmis aux devs pour correctif du techblog et peut-être du prog aussi :

-debugoutput n'affiche que les messages console, pas les messages debug
-output n'affiche que les messages debug, pas les messages console et ne fonctionne pas en mode ZIP

Ils vont sans doute reformuler le techblog.

La Hotline a signalé le problème avec le mode ZIP.

La Hotline a signalé qu'il serait logique que debugoutput affiche au moins les messages debug, tandis que output affiche au moins les messages console (peut-être inverser les 2 paramètres).

----------


## tompalmer

Du coup ici c'est le topic game maker ou juste un topic de promo ? Parce que l'entraide c'est sympa aussi  ::P:  J'ai justement quelques questions  ::ninja::

----------


## olaf

Y'a pas vraiment de topic de l'entraide, donc profites en et pose tes questions.  ::):

----------


## aggelon

Ouais  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

Bon bah là j'en étais plutôt à chercher a afficher un menu sans passer par une room, un genre de "pause menu", ce que j'ai cherché sur google mais pas vraiment trouvé en fait. 

Voyez plutôt : 



Par exemple je clique sur un bouton (caché sur la photo par le dit menu) et le menu associé apparait. 

D'après mes recherches ça se fait par script, j'en ai trouvé un qui datait de 2006 et qui a foiré..

----------


## aggelon

Sans room il n'y a pas 36 solutions :
- tu désactives tous les objets (sauf le son par exemple)
- tu affiches ton rectangle qui sert de fenêtre de menu, avec les boutons...

Pas de gestion de pop-up  ::sad:: 

Ils l'ont supprimé avec l'arrivée de la gestion des périphériques mobiles si je dis pas d'âneries...


Sinon avec room c'est plus facile  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

Je pense aussi, si je met ma room principale en "persistant" il parait que ça restera. 

Dans ce cas faire un menu "sauvegarder/quitter" = une room également ?

----------


## aggelon

Pour l'instant je n'ai fait que des tests unitaires, mais oui c'est cela : tu mets la room en persistant puis une room par menu, c'est vachement simple  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

Un petit tips au niveaux des résolutions ? Parce que l'on peut faire un jeu dans la résolution qu'on veux mais comment faire pour la modifier à la volée ? C'est pas prévu pour ? Je me souviens d'hotline miami qui était fixe de mémoire, donc ça pourrait expliquer ça. N'empêche ce serait dommage

----------


## aggelon

Pas encore regardé cet aspect, désolé. Je laisse d'autres répondre.

Il faudrait voir lucskywalker par exemple, il a meme dit un jour qu'il nous laisserait ausculter son source... mais bon, on sait ce que ça vaut les promesses d'un studio de développement   ::rolleyes::   ::P:

----------


## olaf

Pas mal d'info ici.

Notamment sur la gestion de la résolution :



> La zone d'affichage est délimitée par la surface du moniteur. Ce dernier posséde une taille (habituellement 1024x768 ou 1280x1024), une profondeur de couleur, c'est à dire le nombre de bits utilisés pour représenter un pixel (généralement 16 = High Color ou 32 = Full Color) et une fréquence de rafraîchissement, c'est à dire le nombre de fois par seconde pendant lequel l'affichage est réactualisé à l'écran (généralement compris entre 60 et 120). Ces réglages peuvent être modifiés à l'aide des propriétés d'affichage. Cependant pour les jeux et plus particulièrement lorsque ceux-ci tournent en mode plein-écran, il est important de pouvoir changer ces paramétres. Tous ces réglages peuvent être initialisés grâce aux réglages proposés dans Game Settings. Pendant le jeu, les fonctions suivantes peuvent être employées. Veuillez noter que la modification de ces réglages pendant le jeu entraînera un certain délai d'attente car il est nécessaire alors de recalculer et/ou de réafficher toutes les choses présentes à l'écran. Les fonctions de paramétrage du mode d'affichage ne sont disponibles que dans la version enregistrée.
> 
> display_get_width() Retourne la largeur de l'affichage en pixels.
> display_get_height() Retourne la hauteur de l'affichage en pixels.
> display_get_colordepth() Retourne la profondeur de la couleur en bits.
> display_get_frequency() Retourne la fréquence de rafraîchissement de l'affichage.
> display_set_size(w, h) Régle la largeur et la hauteur de l'affichage en pixels. Retourne le résultat de la commande en cas de succès (seules certaines combinaisons sont autorisées).
> display_set_colordepth(coldepth) Régle la profondeur de la couleur. En général, seules les valeurs 16 et 32 seront autorisées. Retourne une valeur en cas de succès.
> display_set_frequency(frequency) Régle la fréquence de rafraîchissement de l'affichage. Très peu de fréquences peuvent être utilisées. Généralement, vous indiquerez une valeur de 60 qui correspond également à la vitesse de la room afin d'obtenir une animation de 60 frames par seconde. Retourne une valeur en cas de succès.
> ...

----------


## Louck

> Il faudrait voir lucskywalker par exemple, il a meme dit un jour qu'il nous laisserait ausculter son source... mais bon, on sait ce que ça vaut les promesses d'un studio de développement


Tututu ce n'est pas vrai monsieur!
Bon, je m'occupe de ca tout de suite  ::P: .

----------


## tompalmer

Mouais c'est du polish au pire

----------


## tompalmer

Mmmh  :Emo:  

Toujours en train de bosser sur l'UI, là j'ai du mal avec un concept. 

[IMG][/IMG]

L'idée, c'est d'avoir une *date fictive* (j'insiste, gamemaker ne gère que les vraies dates) affichée en permanence en haut à gauche. Quand je clique sur suivant, une date ultérieure (définie) doit s'afficher.
Alors j'ai créé une timeline de 32 éléments (32 semaines), et l'idée était, en cliquant sur le *suivant*, d'avancer a la "next step".

Mais là de toute façon ça s'affiche pas  :Emo:

----------


## aggelon

Il n'y a pas de raison que cela ne fonctionne pas. De plus c'est ce que fait Olaf dans son jeu...

Si c'est de la GUI pur et dur, je suppose que tu as vu qu'il y a des fonctions dédiées... et que tout ce qui doit être affiché, même static, doit se faire à chaque step du jeu, et pas une seule fois...

Je suis pas du tout devant un ordi, mais il y aurait pas une histoire de sprite manquant ? Genre si te ne veut afficher que ta date en texte, seuls les objets ayant un sprite s'affichent par défaut...

----------


## olaf

De mon coté, je ne me sers pas de la timeline du tout, et je t'avoue même ne pas avoir compris comment ça marche.
Par contre, pour moi une "step", c'est une boucle du jeu, c'est à dire un rafraîchissement de tous les objets de ta room.
Sans toucher aux paramètres, il y'a plusieurs dizaines de step par seconde, je crois.
Et si j'ai bien compris, je pense que tu t'y prends mal.  :^_^: 

Dans mon jeu, j'ai crée un objet "calendrier", dans lequel je crée les variables "jours", "mois" et "années".
Dans step, j'indique :


```
if (jour>30) 
            {
               mois += 1;
               jour =1;
             }
   /// même chose pour les mois, etc...
```

Il suffit de faire en sorte que ton objet "calendrier" affiche les valeurs de ses variables, puis tu ajoutes la fonction à ton bouton "suivant" lorsqu'on relâche le clic gauche :


```
calendrier.jours += 1;
```

J'éspère être clair.  ::P:

----------


## tompalmer

T'es en tour par tour olaf ?

----------


## olaf

Je t'invite à jeter un coup d'oeil là.

Je sais pas si on peut appeler ça du tour par tour.
J'ai un compteur de temps alloué, chaque action décompte du temps et une fois celui-ci écoulé, on passe au jour suivant.

----------


## tompalmer

aah c'est ingénieux, mais je ne peux le faire marcher ainsi, enfin sauf si je remplace le temps par du fric. ça pourrait être bien d'avoir la source mais j'ai peur de me perdre dans le code  :^_^:

----------


## olaf

Waow, je te suis plus du tout.  ::P:  Comment ça du fric ?

En fait tu n'a pas de notion de code? C'est ça  qui te bloque ?

----------


## tompalmer

Du fric pour effectuer les actions (ingame). 
J'en ai pas vraiment en GML , je pensais m'en tirer pour ce genre de choses basiques avec le drag & drop avant de l'apprendre sérieusement. 

ça reste des choses cons pour le moment : entrer son nom, le voir s'afficher dans des endroits spécifiques etc ...

----------


## olaf

A mon avis, si tu veux faire autre chose qu'un plateformer ou qu'un casse brique, t'es obligé de mettre un peu de code dans le programme parce que le drag and drop ne fera pas tout. Après c'est vraiment un langage simplifié et à la portée de tous.

Peut-être si tu essaie de nous expliquer précisément ton besoin (histoire d'avoir les tenant et aboutissants ), on pourra t'aider à l'écrire.  :;):

----------


## Metalink

> En fait tu n'a pas de notion de code? C'est ça  qui te bloque ?


C'est la question que j'allais poser en fait  ::o: 
Et je te conseille vivement d'apprendre les bases de la programmation (n'importe que langage) afin d'obtenir un peu de logique de programmation, ce qui t'aidera grandement dans le développement d'un jeu, y compris pour la partie drag&drop  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

Market place qui arrive, on dirait que ça veut devenir l'unity du pauvre

---------- Post added at 06h19 ---------- Previous post was at 06h17 ----------

Il est déja présent en fait, mais il va s'intégrer : https://marketplace.yoyogames.com/

----------


## Metalink

Pourquoi du pauvre ?
C'est une bonne nouvelle je trouve, en espérant juste que tous les scripts qui étaient partagés sur les forums deviennent pas des plugins à 50$  :tired:

----------


## aggelon

Je ne crois pas que c'était passé ici, alors je le mets :




Un 'plugin' gratuit réalisé par la communauté française.




> > Lumières et ombres dynamiques
> 
> 
> Créez facilement des lumières dynamiques projetant des ombres en fonction de leur environnement.
> 
> - Pas de polygones
> Nul besoin de passer par une configuration préalable des objets destinés à projeter une ombre ni de définir des vertices pour chacun d'eux: contentez-vous de créer vos lumières, les ombres seront automatiquement et instantanément calculées à partir des sprites, quelles que soient leurs formes.
> 
> - Ombres douces en temps réel
> ...


source: http://cbna.forumactif.com/t10023-cb...eur-de-lumiere

----------


## Adu

Ouah carrément génial ça  ::love:: 
Et gratuit en plus !
ça va me motiver à faire un proto plus poussé sous GM avant d'essayer de le passer sous Unity, merci beaucoup pour ce post !

----------


## Saito Gray

Oui il est bien cool ce petit plug in. J'ai galéré à le mettre en place à l'époque, l'intégration avec Studio n'était pas parfaite, mais le rendu visuel était top.
A priori il a bien évoluer, c'est cool !


Pour le market place, j'espère surtout que ça encouragera la création de scripts pour Studio, a priori pour le moment les extensions sont a des prix abordable (4$ un script de lumière dynamique)  et ça a l'air bien accepté par la communauté.

Je pense que ça peut être bénéfique pour Game Maker et surtout permettre aux gens d'avoir des plug-ins faciles d'accès pour permettre de développer plus rapidement des jeux un peu plus complexes.

J'espère que ça marchera bien, après tout Game Maker le mérite autant, que n’importe quel autre moteur...

----------


## tompalmer

Aye, par contre le gui est un peu le parent pauvre

----------


## tompalmer

Sympa ce guide EN

----------


## LaVaBo

> Sympa ce guide EN


Par contre, c'est la base de la base : qu'est-ce qu'un booléen, une condition ou une boucle, et leur syntaxe en GML.
On n'apprend pas grand-chose sur GM, ou les possibilités avancées du GML.

----------


## tompalmer

Bah s'il y a des tutos plus avancé faut les annoncer, et les mettre en page 1 !

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bah s'il y a des tutos plus avancé faut les annoncer, et les mettre en page 1 !


Je n'en ai aucune idée hein, mais j'espère toujours un document qui présenterait globalement GM pour des lecteurs qui connaissent un peu la programmation, mais n'ont aucune idée des possibilités et des limitations du soft.

J'ai jamais trouvé sur le net que des exemples de jeu, des discussions sur des points de programmation précis, ou des présentations vagues et souvent très subjectives. Sachant qu'en plus la communauté est bien pourrie de gens un peu idiots qui veulent développer un nouveau CS/Dota/MMORPG sans savoir ce qu'est une variable, les recherches deviennent vite un calvaire.

Vu que tu sembles avoir des bases en prog, puisque tu as déjà commencé à développer ton jeu, je pensais que le document que tu avais linké était plus pointu, c'est tout.

----------


## tompalmer

Si c'est ça qui t'interesse, en fait tu peux tout faire tant que c'est de la 2D.

----------


## tompalmer

Ok là y'en a qui touchent le moteur

----------


## tompalmer

Quelqu'un n'aurait pas un guide sur le fullscreen et tout ? Parce que j'ai l'impression que c'est dur d'avoir un jeu qui se scale à la définition de l'utilisateur. Je suis pas fan des jeux en fenêtrés, y'a un mod full screen que j'ai créé via un menu d'option mais il plante  :^_^:

----------


## olaf

Un guide, non. Mais ce que je t'avais mis à la page précédente ne t'a pas aidé ?

----------


## tompalmer

C'est plutôt sur le GML ce guide.

----------


## olaf

Tu est sous XP ? Parce qu'apparemment l'outil drag and drop "full screen toggle" est bugguée sous XP. Aggelon me l'avait fait remarquer sur mon jeu, il avait même fait le tour des forums et il avait découvert que le bug est connu, mais pas réparé. 

Sinon, niveau liens indispensables :
- Un jour je suis tombé sur cette vidéo, faite avec Pipo du canard. Très pédagogique.
- Saison1 de developpez-couché même s'il ne code pas sur Gamemaker, on peut découvrir l’intérieur d'un jeu-vidéo et c'est pas rien (même si vraiment primaire)
- Un vieux tutoriel de Gamemaker, plus très à jour, mais en grande partie valable. il n’apparaît plus sur le site du zéro, mais il existe toujours.
- Un wiki en français. Assez récent et indispensable sur la partie "code", attention par contre, il est pas toujours à jour, notamment sur la partie audio.
- Le wiki anglais, parce qu'il faut bien une bible.

Mais que tu le veuilles ou non, il faudra passer par le GML ...  ::P:

----------


## tompalmer

M'insulte pas je suis sous 8.1

----------


## bilbo10

t'es sous 8.1 et tu te dis insulté pour XP ? sérieusement ? xD

----------


## tompalmer

J'aime bien  ::):  Et oui de toute façon j'ai rien contre le GML  ::P:

----------


## tompalmer

Update alert§

----------


## tompalmer

http://www.yoyogames.com/news/240
Grande nouvelle

quoi qu'en fait  le prix des modules va monter

----------


## Metalink

Bonne nouvelle effectivement  ::o: 

Mais les modules d'exports payants, c'est vraiment le seul truc qui me fait encore hésiter avec Unity, c'est vraiment dommage que ça soit si cher pour un amateur ...

----------


## tompalmer

L'avantage c'est que tu peux coder normalement sur desktop et acheter un module a l'importe quel moment, du moins en théorie

----------


## Anonyme899

Il y afort longtemps j'avais chopé game maker studio en gratuit. Mais sans 'lutiliser... au cas où l'envie me prendrait de passer de l'autre coté de la barrière.

Là ca y est. Je commence à vouloir sauter la barrière, j'ai attaqué les tutos et je griffone sur un bloc mes idées pour en sortir un truc potable. En fonction de ce qu'il en sortira je choisirai mes outils.

Mais en attendant:
qu'est ce qu'on peut réaliser avec gamemaker studio? 
est ce qu'il y a des limitations au nombres de levels possibles  ?
est ce qu'il y a un réel intérêt à la version pro?
C'est grave si je ne sais pas taper du code?
j'ai bien compris que c'est du 2D, mais à quel type de jeu gamemaker s'adresse-t-il?

----------


## tompalmer

A peu près tout ce qui est en 2D
Non
Oui
Non, mais faudra t'y mettre si tu veux faire des trucs un peu poussés
Pas de limites, mais faut quand même savoir que c'est plus adapté a des plateformers et des "petits jeux" que des jeux des gestions ou des RPG. 

Mais ça reste possible.

----------


## tompalmer

D'ailleurs sortie de la 1.4 : http://www.yoyogames.com/news/246

Attendez vous a une promo lors des soldes les prochains jours

----------


## tompalmer

> For six days only, YoYo Games is offering up to 60% reduction on GameMaker: Studio Professional, and Export Modules. To kick off our Autumn Sale, GameMaker: Studio Master Collection has 20% off until 17:00 (GMT) November 27.
> 
> ·         20% off GameMaker: Studio Master Collection - End 17:00 (GMT) November 27.
> 
> ·         60% off GameMaker: Studio Professional.
> 
> ·         50% off all of the Export Modules (HTML5, iOS, Android, Windows Phone 8, Tizen, Mac & Ubuntu).


C'est le moment de se lancer ou jamais  :;):

----------


## AirConOne

GameMaker: Studio Professional	 à  20€

Ca me semble une bonne affaire.

----------


## tompalmer

Les exporteurs sont toujours hors de prix pour un amateur fauché, m'enfin faut être très motivé pour en avoir besoin

----------


## bilbo10

Y a un truc qui me m'embête un peu avec gamemaker, c'est un des modules qu'on ne peut avoir qu'avec la version master ... je me demande ce que ça apporte exactement (mais je crois que ca apporte bcp pour les futurs jeux, malheureusement :/)

----------


## tompalmer

Le yoyo compiler ? Il est integré partout désormais, en échange les exporteurs sont encore plus chers.

----------


## bilbo10

Ah bon à savoir, je me posais la question justement ^^

----------


## tompalmer

Y'a pas de traquenard  ::):  Et plus on est dessus, plus on pourra s'entraider

----------


## Gwargl

Pour info, il y a 50% sur les ebook chez o'reilly dont plusieurs ouvrages sur gamemaker.
http://search.oreilly.com/?q=gamemaker&x=18&y=10


A priori, seul GameMaker Game Programming with GML présente un intérêt vu les avis sur d'autres sites de vente en ligne.

Building a 2D Game with GameMaker: Studio est un pack de videos
*
*

*Question* : Quel est vraiment l'intérêt de la version professional ? Qu'apporte le texture management ?
Soit dit en passant c'est moins cher sur steam : 32€ contre 38€ en passant sur le site( 40$ + 8$ de taxes).

----------


## tompalmer

Tout est dans le tableau comparatif sur le site : https://www.yoyogames.com/studio

Pour moi les différences les plus marquantes sont les team features et les configurations multiples. Si tu compte te lancer dans un projet un peu avancé, ce sera un bon plus.
Les textures je sais pas, ça doit être la possibilité d'importer des motifs.

----------


## Gwargl

Je trouve leur tableau trop succint. J'ai trouvé un peu plus d'infos ici : 
http://steamcommunity.com/app/214850...3711006288061/




> Texture managment - allows you to group sprites/backgrounds/textures together in texture pages for more efficient texture swapping
> Multiple configurations - Allows you to have different settings for different export scenarios (similar to other IDEs).
> Team features - collaboration with others via source control (SVN, GIt, CVS)
> DSP - allows you to put ads, IAP, achievements (linked to Facebook, Game Center, etc.) in your game. Also allows you to get analytics for your game.
> Mobile testing - allows you to test for Android (not sure about iOS), but to export the final game, you still need to buy the seperate module.
> Yoyo compiler - Compiles your game into low-level code rather than running it on the old interpreter, making it run more efficiently


edit :
Après réflexion, je vais essayer d'abord de faire un jeu potable avant de me lancer dans la version pro.  ::unsure::

----------


## tompalmer

Pour le yoyo compiler je pense qu'ils l'ont inclu dans la version gratos là, mais a vérifier.

----------


## Gwargl

Un tuto intéressant surtout pour les collisions et l'utilisation d'un spritesheet pour les animations. http://www.8bitwarrior.com/?p=344


Pour les collisions avec les tilesets : http://gmc.yoyogames.com/index.php?showtopic=526431.

Une série de tuto dispo sur http://gamemakertutorials.com  avec des focus sur les shooters et les platformers.

Et comment ne pas avoir déjà cité cette ressource en français Aurélien Regard (Arkedo) et Pipomantis (CPC) : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU8vr3jBgDU !

----------


## Uubu

60% de réduc pour la licence pro, soit* 40 euros* 47.99 $ (40 HT UK) :
http://www.yoyogames.com/studio/download

Edit : Finalement pas de taxe UK à 10%.  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

http://www.pcgamer.com/gunpoint-crea...torial-series/

----------


## Gwargl

Creating a Commodore 64 emulator in GameMaker - Part 1

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

GameMaker pro (et même sa version pour Android) à prix très bas ainsi que de  nombreux jeux connus et leurs codes sources dans le nouveau Weekly Bundle!

https://www.humblebundle.com/weekly

----------


## Metalink

Je viens de voir ça aussi, je recommande à tout ceux qui voudraient s'essayer à la création de jeux  ::lol::

----------


## AirConOne

j'ai GameMaker pro  mais 12$ pour l'export Android ca me tente .

----------


## tompalmer

> j'ai GameMaker pro  mais 12$ pour l'export Android ca me tente .


Ouais mais quid de la compatibilité steam du module ?

----------


## AirConOne

> Ouais mais quid de la compatibilité steam du module ?


Bon j ai laché 12$

Ce n'est pas compatible Steam.
Obligation de créer un compte yoyogame ( qui ne fonctionne pas pour le moment ).

----------


## tompalmer

Normalement si tu met ton dlc dans le dossier, il sera pas reconnu par Steam, certes, mais il fonctionne toujours. ça marche pour l'exporteur ?

----------


## AirConOne

> Normalement si tu met ton dlc dans le dossier, il sera pas reconnu par Steam, certes, mais il fonctionne toujours. ça marche pour l'exporteur ?


je ne pourrais pas te répondre, yoyoGame est en vrac, impossible de se connecter et de redeem ses clefs.

----------


## tompalmer

J'attends de voir alors ...

Parce que c'est possible que j'ai envie de développer une app ainsi, pas forcément un jeu.

----------


## tompalmer

D'après reddit les clés normales sont converties en clé steam dans 14 jours, donc c'est bien steamable dans les faits. 

J'ai demandé confirmation quand même.

edit : ça devrait être bonnard

----------


## AirConOne

> edit : ça devrait être bonnard


donc si je comprend bien, et si tu es comme moi que tu as déjà GM sur Steam, on devrait se retrouver avec une clef Steam valide de GM en trop.

----------


## GudulePremier

J'ai survolé le topic et j'ai l'impression que tu as l'air de suivre GameMaker Studio depuis un moment Tompalmer, as-tu des liens tutos/vidéos que tu conseillerais pour débuter gentillement sur ce logiciel? (si possible en fr  ::ninja::  )

----------


## tompalmer

> donc si je comprend bien, et si tu es comme moi que tu as déjà GM sur Steam, on devrait se retrouver avec une clef Steam valide de GM en trop.


Oui.



> J'ai survolé le topic et j'ai l'impression que tu as l'air de suivre GameMaker Studio depuis un moment Tompalmer, as-tu des liens tutos/vidéos que tu conseillerais pour débuter gentillement sur ce logiciel? (si possible en fr  )


Matte la fin de ce post

Par contre moi j'ai rien branlé dessus depuis un an, je suis parti sur des projets culturels qui m'accaparent pas mal.
Si tu tape siteduzero gamemaker, y'a un petit tuto en Français sur une vieille version (mais quasi pareil). 
Et pense a Youtube.

----------


## Adu

Hop, bundle acheté !
J'avais utilisé il y a trois ans une version Tipiak de GMK 8 pour faire un petit jeu, j'avais bien aimé le logiciel. Là je peux pas laisser passer une telle offre, avec des sources codes en plus, et c'est la moindre des choses d'acheter le programme après l'avoir utilisé illégalement  ::ninja::

----------


## AirConOne

> Hop, bundle acheté !
> J'avais utilisé il y a trois ans une version Tipiak de GMK 8 pour faire un petit jeu, j'avais bien aimé le logiciel. Là je peux pas laisser passer une telle offre, avec des sources codes en plus, et c'est la moindre des choses d'acheter le programme après l'avoir utilisé illégalement


heeeuuuu tu es arrivé à l'activer ? parceque la c est la loose chez yoyogame

----------


## tompalmer

Non on peut pas se connecter. 

Moi je compte activer ma license Steam, puis le module android. et puis je filerais ma license GMS seule a quelqu'un.

----------


## Adu

Non pour le moment ça dit que je suis en queue sur le site ... et c'est tout

----------


## tompalmer

Ce système de queue est une mascarade, je crois juste que c'est une page pour forcer les gens a pas se loguer  ::P:

----------


## Adu

Un peu relou en fait ..... ça marche toujours pas

----------


## tompalmer

Ouais moi j'ai atteint la page des vouchers, mais ça bug pour valider les clés. Je pense que d'ici 2016 ça ira  ::P:

----------


## Adu

Idem, compte ok mais : oups something went wrong, try later  ::(:

----------


## tompalmer

j'ai redeem un voucher, manque plus que l'exporter mais j'ai le même bug  ::P:

----------


## Saito Gray

Ils ont posté une mise à jours sur leur forum.
Le problème ne sera pas réglé tout de suite, mais ils ont engagé de l'aide professionnelle. A priori c'est bien plus compliqué que de simples serveurs surchargés, c'est leur base de données qui est en cause.

Bref, message ici : http://gmc.yoyogames.com/index.php?showtopic=676530

Et un tweet qui confirme que les codes n'expirent pas

----------


## Adu

Merci pour l'information !

----------


## GudulePremier

Bon ça avance un peu :




Question pour ceux qui utilise ce programme d'avant le crash :
Une fois la clef récupérée il faut toujours être connecté à leur serveur pour lancer l'appli, ou une fois à l'activation suffit?

----------


## Adu

Je l'ai lancé sans le wifi une fois activé, j'ai pas eu de soucis, et toujours en version Pro validée  :;):

----------


## AirConOne

> Je l'ai lancé sans le wifi une fois activé, j'ai pas eu de soucis, et toujours en version Pro validée


hourra, ça fonctionne  ::):  , module Androïde activé mais pas encore testé , SDK et divers truc à installer  ::):  .

PS. un petit truc et astuce. Parter directement sur l'apprentissage du GML, de toute façon vous serez obligé d'y aller.

----------


## Adu

Pour ma part enfin réussi à activer les deux.
Maintenant faut que je trouve si on peut gérer une BDD MySQL via ce logiciel, ça m'arrangerait pour faire mon appli android  ::):

----------


## Saito Gray

> Pour ma part enfin réussi à activer les deux.
> Maintenant faut que je trouve si on peut gérer une BDD MySQL via ce logiciel, ça m'arrangerait pour faire mon appli android


Monsieur est servi : http://docs.yoyogames.com/source/dad...ons/index.html !
Et je suis quasiment sur d'avoir vu une extension qui inclus un BDD directement dans les applications, mais je n'arrive plus a retrouver l'adresse, malheureusement.

----------


## tompalmer

N'hésitez pas a parler de vos projets

----------


## Adu

C'est pour dev en version Android mon appli qui me sert à gérer mes scores de flippers, qui est hébergé sur un PHP/SQL chez moi pour le moment. Le fait d'avoir une appli Android en asynchrone me permettrait de tout rentrer même quand j'ai pas de réseau lors d'un tournoi, donc un projet très (trop) perso en fait  ::):

----------


## hadesjack

Bonsoir,

a toute hazard je tente ici.

j'ai pris le bundle mais au moment de compiler un projet j'ai une fenêtre Windows explorer qui s'ouvre m'invitant à lui fournir le chemin, d'un fichier mais je ne sais absolument pas ce qu'il attend et si je cancel et ben la compilation plante.

----------


## Adu

je dirai qu il te demande le nom de l'exe que tu veux créer, et où il doit le placer  :;):

----------


## hadesjack

Malheureusement je ne penses pas que ce sois celà.

Il me demande d'ouvrir quelque chose pas d'enregistrer et si je ne lui donne n'importe quoi rien il me retour un message d'erreur

Compile started: 02:52:28
"C:\Users\Hades\AppData\Roaming\GameMaker-Studio\GMAssetCompiler.exe" /c /m=win  /config="Default" /tgt=64 /tg="E:\\gm_ttt_71378\\TextureGroups.txt" /to="E:\\gm_ttt_71378\\TextureOptions.txt" /obob=True /obpp=False /obru=True /obes=False /i=3 /cvm /tp=2048 /mv=1 /iv=0 /rv=0 /bv=1657 /gn="04_Gameplay1" /td="E:" /cd="E:\Documents\GameMaker\Cache" /sh=True /dbgp="6502" /hip="192.168.1.31" /hprt="51268" /o="E:\\gm_ttt_71378\gm_ttt_57487" "E:\Documents\GameMaker\Projects\04_Gameplay1.gmx\  04_Gameplay1.project.gmx" 

Asset Compile finished: 02:52:35
-----------------------------------------------------------
executing E:\\gm_ttt_71378\gm_ttt_57487\04_Gameplay1.win
-----------------------------------------------------------
"C:\Users\Hades\AppData\Roaming\GameMaker-Studio\Runner.exe"  -game "E:\\gm_ttt_71378\gm_ttt_57487\04_Gameplay1.wi  n"


***************************************
*     YoYo Games Runner v1.4(1657)[r787878]    *
***************************************	 
RunnerLoadGame: E:\gm_ttt_71378\gm_ttt_57487\04_Gameplay1.win
##################################################  #######################
####!!!!$$$$$$ pwd - E:\gm_ttt_71378\gm_ttt_57487\
##################################################  #######################
RunnerLoadGame() - 04_Gameplay1.win
Reading File 04_Gameplay1.win
FAILED to load File 04_Gameplay1.win
Compile finished: 02:52:37

----------


## AirConOne

il faudrait que tu installes les SDK qui vont bien pour Windows.

http://help.yoyogames.com/entries/24...iler-Platforms
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl....aspx?id=34673

Ensuite je te conseillerais de compiler avec Windows(YYC) .

----------


## hadesjack

C'est bon j'ai trouvé....

Merci.

Alors mon dossier temporaire étais à la racine de mon disque dur F: et ça ne plaisais pas. un petit sous répertoire et hop ça marche.

----------


## tompalmer

Vous me dites quand on pourra chopper les clés steam  :;):

----------


## Kupris

Je ne savais pas trop où poster mais Bundle Stars propose Spriter Pro pour 10 euros.

Aussi, j'aurais aimé savoir si des canards avaient déjà testé le bousin et si c'était compatible avec un soft comme RPG Maker par exemple (concernant l'export).

----------


## Saito Gray

> Je ne savais pas trop où poster mais Bundle Stars propose Spriter Pro pour 10 euros.
> 
> Aussi, j'aurais aimé savoir si des canards avaient déjà testé le bousin et si c'était compatible avec un soft comme RPG Maker par exemple (concernant l'export).


Ça ne fonctionne pas avec grand-chose ce genre de logiciel. C'est super sympa en vidéo, mais en réalité c'est assez compliqué à mettre en place.

À moins d'être un bon programmeur implémenter leur API peut être très difficile et a l'heure actuelle il n'existe qu'une implémentation pour Unity et Construct 2. Même Unreal Engine ou Game Maker n'ont pas le droit à leur plug-in.

Le logiciel peut exporter les animations sous forme de sprites en .png, mais ça enlève un peu de son intérêt.

Concernant RPG Maker ça ne me semble pas très approprié. À moins que tu veilles, passez des heures à configurer tes nouveaux personnages dans le logiciel. Globalement RPG Maker VX est très limité en terme de personnalisation. Espérons que le suivant ouvre bien plus de possibilités.

Pour Spriter à 10€, si tu te débrouilles en dessin et que tu utilises un moteur de jeu (ou que tu codes le moteur tout même) a 10€ il ne faut pas hésiter. 

Par contre si tu as l'espoir de tomber sur un logiciel simple a utiliser sans trop de connaissance en dessin et pour une utilisation avec RPG maker, fait des recherches avant, tu risques de tomber de haut. Même si au final 10€ ce n’est pas grand-chose.

D’ailleurs merci pour le lien, il va finir dans la bibliothèque Steam !

----------


## Kupris

De rien  :;): 

Pour la réalisation d'un premier jeu, je trouve que le fait d'être limité par le soft (dans le cas d'RPG Maker) est intéressant justement, après il est tout à fait possible d'intégrer des scripts pour contourner certains points.
Je pense passer par une tierce personne pour ce qui est des sprites finalement  ::):

----------


## tompalmer

RPG maker c'est bien si tu veux faire un JRPG, mais rien d'autre.

Et comme les jrpg c'est de la merde pleine de farming, bah du coup j'ai regretté mon achat y'a 2 ans

----------


## Kupris

Tu peux toujours intégrer un système de combat en temps réel et te retrouver avec un zelda/gta-like  ::): 
Par contre là je vais devoir me faire à Ruby, la syntaxe change du Java ou du C  ::o:

----------


## Saito Gray

Rpg maker est très rigide et plein de restriction, mais tu peux le modeler assez pour faire autre chose que du Jrpg. Quand au farming c'est un choix de design, tu n'as aucune obligation d'en avoir dans ton jeu.

Pour répondre a Split, effectivement parfois avoir des limitations est une bonne chose, le logiciel permet même de réalisé le temps que cela prend de créer du contenu pour un jeu.
Au final les outils utilisés importent peu, l'important c'est de faire des jeux.

D'ailleurs il faut que je retrouve le sujet dédié au logiciel, fin octobre sort RPG Maker MV qui a été recodé entièrement et offre la possibilité de coder en JavaScript et d'exporter en HTML5.

Ca va apporter une petite révolution, si le moteur est aussi libre que la description le laisse penser RPG maker va devenir une option très intéressante pour les indés voulant faire du RPG.

----------


## Kupris

Il permettra d'exporter sous Android aussi à ce que j'ai lu  ::): 
Le prix me rebute un peu par contre, surtout qu'il faudra attendre un certain temps avec que les sujets/vidéos/tutos abondent.

----------


## Saito Gray

C'est vrai que c'est assez cher, mais les RPG maker ont toujours été dans cette branche de prix. Et pour une fois on a une sortie mondiale, on n’est pas obligé d'attendre des mois pour avoir une version en anglais.

Niveau tuto je pense que le fonctionnement de base du logiciel restera plus ou moins similaire. C'est vraiment tout ce qui est derrière le capot qui va changer, je pense que la possibilité d'utiliser JavaScript et de changer les classes de base du jeu va vraiment changer la donne.

Il faut espérer que la communauté adopte le logiciel assez vite pour ne pas se retrouver avec un pétard mouillé...

----------


## tompalmer

RPG maker est a 15 € tous les ans dans les soldes steam

----------


## tompalmer

http://www.pcgamer.com/gamemaker-the...n-tool/#page-1

Une nouvelle version arrive, codée en C++, et puis bref papier intéressant.

----------


## tompalmer

J'ai une clé steam pour le soft maintenant, mais pas l'exporter ...

----------


## tompalmer

ça y est les licenses pour l'exporter et tout sont arrivées, j'ai même eu une license Ubuntu je ne sais pas comment, je prend !

----------


## hadesjack

J'avais laissé tombé... il faut que je regarde çà ce soir

----------


## Adu

Pour ma part toujours rien pour Steam

----------


## hadesjack

Tu as demandé a récupérer tes clefs sur le site?

----------


## Adu

Ben sur mon compte yoyo, j'ai bien ma clef pour le GM Pro et l'export Android. Mon compte Steam apparait mais rien ne s'y affiche  ::(: 

Product	Licence        key	Status	Primary	
GameMaker: Studio Professional 
Android Export	XXXXXXXXXXX	Active	Current	
None 	[CPC] Adu	Steam account	Make primary

----------


## SangSucre

Salut,

Tu vas sur cette page :

https://www.yoyogames.com/support

Tu mets ton email dans "licence recovery"
Tu vas recevoir un mail avec toutes tes clés y compris les clés Steam (c'est ce que j'ai fais pour les obtenir)

----------


## Adu

Merci !

----------


## AirConOne

Vous arrivez à installer la dernière mise à jour ( version non steam ) ??

Moi ca bloque sur "Waiting for GameMaker to close".

[edit]
C'est bon, j y suis arrivé, fallait que je ferme le processus à l'arrache "GameMaker" via le gestionnaire des tache (ctrl alt sup ) pour que la mise à jour puisse se finir..

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Bonjour, 

J'ai acheté le humble bundle mais je n'ai installé le soft qu'hier. Tout s'est bien passé à part pour cette histoire de steam, qu'est ce que ça apporté exactement de lier son compte steam?

----------


## tompalmer

Exactement la même chose que pour les jeux, pouvoir les installer partout.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Via steam donc. Ça évite de dl l'installer, et de se connecter? C'est tout?

----------


## AirConOne

> Exactement la même chose que pour les jeux, pouvoir les installer partout.


Tiens c est amusant, parceque l'inverse est vrai aussi, tu peux installer GameMaker partout sans être obligé d'installer Steam.

----------


## tompalmer

Et les achievements  :B):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Bon j'ai un peu testé la chose, c'est pas mal. La gestion des event et des Rooms j'aime bien. J'ai pas encore fait de truc ouf, juste le tutos sur le shoot'em up 1945 et des tutos orienté plateformer. Vous avez un tutos sur comment fabriquer un sprite animé? Il vaut mieux le faire image par images dans GM et l'exporter via l'outil , ou y'a des règles à suivre pour le faire en dehors e qu'il soit reconnu?

----------


## Gwargl

Bonjour,

Plus que quelques heures pour profiter de 
GameMaker Game Programming with GML




> Learn GameMaker Language programming concepts and script integration with GameMaker: Studio through hands-on, playable examples.
> Write and utilize scripts to help organize and speed up your game production workflow
> Display important user interface components such as score, health, and lives
> Play sound effects and music, and create particle effects to add some spice to your projects
> Learn how to script common game features: artificial intelligence, collision, reading input, and player feedback
> Build your own example match-three puzzle and platform games

----------


## Belhoriann

Oh trop cool merci beaucoup pour l'info !

----------


## Adu

Han je l'ai râté  ::(:

----------


## Metalink

Je l'ai choppé mais il a pas l'air ouf, ouf de loin, faudra que je jette un coup d’œil un peu plus en profondeur.

----------


## Belhoriann

Bon il était temps que je mette un peu à jour la première page, c'est assez succinct pour l'instant mais je peux ajouter des liens utiles si cela vous parait utile.
Aussi je profite de ce post pour mentionner un nouveau potentiel concurrent à GameMaker : http://superpowers-html5.com/
C'est français, c'est opensource, ça coûte 50$, ça utilise le HTML5, le CSS et le JS et ça sort le 7 janvier en version 1.0 !

----------


## Metalink

Ah il sort enfin, cool !
Pressé de voir ce qu'on peut faire avec  ::):

----------


## Belhoriann

Oui moi aussi, ça pue la classe de loin en tout cas !

----------


## Tchey

Je ne comprends pas "Free and OpenSource" + "50$" ?

(édition : ah si j'ai lu les petites lignes... ce sera gratuit)

----------


## Gwargl

J'ai testé et fait des ébauches de jeu avec c#, gamemaker et appgamekit.  Rien de novateur, juste des clones de jeu existant genre petit platformer, flappy bird etc...
Au final, j'ai l'impression que quelque soit le moteur ou la techno quand t'as pas d'idées, t'as pas d'idées.

----------


## Darkath

Les grand peintres ont passé plus de temps a recopier des peintures existantes pour s'entrainer qu'a produire des chef d'oeuvres  :Indeed: 


(en fait j'en sais rien mais ça sonnait bien).

----------


## Gwargl

Ca sonne bien  :;): .

Mais mon message était plus dans le sens qu'il faut ne pas espérer que changer de marque de peinture/pinceau facilitera fondamentalement le processus créatif.  :WTF:

----------


## Gwargl

Quitte à être hors-sujet, il y a beaucoup de formation disponible à 12€ sur udemy (en anglais) sur pleins de sujet entre autre Unity, construct, unreal, gamemaker, etc...
Promo jusqu'au 11 janvier il me semble.

M'en suis pris une sur Android pour voir. Car à force de prendre des tutos à droite à gauche, j'ai l'impression qu'il me manque des bases, surtout quand ca fait pas ce que je veux.

----------


## Roscopolo

> J'ai testé et fait des ébauches de jeu avec c#, gamemaker et appgamekit.  Rien de novateur, juste des clones de jeu existant genre petit platformer, flappy bird etc...
> Au final, j'ai l'impression que quelque soit le moteur ou la techno quand t'as pas d'idées, t'as pas d'idées.


Il n'y a pas de honte à ne pas chercher l'originalité. Mieux vaut un jeu distrayant et bien exécuté qu'une daube hyper-originale.

Ce que je n'apprécie pas en revanche c'est la copie bête et méchante, celle qui reproduit même les défauts du jeu original.

Et puis les idées viennent en créant. Tu prends ta source d'inspiration, tu la dissèques, tu l'analyses, des idées te viennent, entraînent de nouveaux problèmes à résoudre, et une idée en entraîne une autre.

----------


## Adu

Pour ma part je reste sur GameMaker le temps que Unity sorte en Juin son truc de Tileset pour la 2D, au moins je suis habitué et j'arrive à relativement me débrouiller pour faire ce dont j'ai besoin.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Petite question aux gens d'expérience : draw_sprite() appelé depuis un script de steP d'un objet ayant un sprite, c'est censé fonctionner?

Je veux, lorsque mon perso s'approche d'un pnj, qu'un symbole apparaisse au dessus du PNJ pour notifier le joueur qu'il peut lui parler en pressant un bouton. Du coup j'ai testé plusieurs technique, mais au final ce qui en ressort c'est que je suis obligé d'instancier un objet avec mon symbole en sprite, plutôt que d'utiliser draw_sprite. 

En gros, actuellement:



```
// step du PNJ

If(place_meeting(x + 30, y, objet_player))
{
  Instance_create(x, y-48, obj_action);
  Isplayerinrange = true;
}
```

Est-ce mieux niveau perf de faire un draw? Mais ça marche pas, pourquoi? Vaut-il mieux gérer la détection entre le joueur et le PNJ chez chaque PNJ ou chez le joueur ?

----------


## Belhoriann

Tout ce qui est graphique doit effectivement être placé dans le step draw ou draw GUI.
En terme de performance, de manière générale, c'est effectivement plus intéressant de ne dessiner qu'un sprite quand une condition est remplie plutôt que de créer un objet puis de le détruire par la suite.
Tu n'as pas toujours le choix, si tu dois vérifier des collisions ou gérer un comportement c'est mieux de passer par un objet c'est sûr. Mais là je pense que passer par un sprite est la bonne solution.

Dans ton cas, voilà ce que je ferais (si les sprites ont leur origine au centre) :



```
// step du Joueur 
// niveau perfs, c'est mieux de checker que pour le joueur, plutôt que pour tous les PNJ en même temps)
// Si tu as plusieurs type de PNJ tu peux créer plusieurs if différents pour différents booleans.

If(place_meeting(x + 30, y, objet_pnj))
{
  can_talk = true
}
else
{
  can_talk = false
}


// Draw du Joueur

if can_talk = true
{
   var pnj_id = instance_nearest(x,y,objet_pnj)  // Cela peut devenir délicat si tu as beaucoup de PNJ autour, mais ça marche bien sinon
   draw_sprite(action_sprite,image_index,pnj_id.x,pnj_id.y-48)
}
```

----------


## Grhyll

Je n'y connais rien à GameMaker, mais tu ne peux pas mettre par défaut ton sprite dans l'objet de ton personnage, et simplement le masquer quand il n'est pas nécessaire ? Comme ça pas besoin de le créer à chaque fois, et pas non plus besoin d'appeler draw_sprite.

----------


## Belhoriann

Tu peux ça à la limite oui. Dans GM tu peux mettre plusieurs "sub-images" dans le sprite, référencées par image_index.
Donc quand le joueur est proche du PNJ, il faut changer l'index du sprite dans l'objet PNJ, mais cela ne facilite pas vraiment les choses puisqu'il faut dessiner 2 sprites pour chaque PNJ. C'est encore pire si le PNJ se déplace.



```
// Dans le draw du PNJ, 0 étant le sprite normal, 1 étant celui avec la bulle au dessus de sa tête
if instance_exists(oPlayer)
{
  if oPlayer.can_talk = true
  { 
     draw_sprite(sprite_index,1,x,y)
   }
   else
   {
     draw_sprite(sprite_index,0,x,y)
   }
}
```

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Je n'y connais rien à GameMaker, mais tu ne peux pas mettre par défaut ton sprite dans l'objet de ton personnage, et simplement le masquer quand il n'est pas nécessaire ? Comme ça pas besoin de le créer à chaque fois, et pas non plus besoin d'appeler draw_sprite.


J'y avais réfléchi, mais ce n'est pas aussi intuitif que unity ou tu peux lié les objets en glissant/déposant. Peut-être qu'en mettant le sprite et l'objet avec un parent global...

Mais la solution de Belhoriann me convient bien dans un premier temps, mais pour le suite il faut que je réfléchisse. J'ai ma détection de proximité avec un PNJ, maintenant côté PNJ j'aimerais sur l'appui d'un bouton lui faire faire une action (lancer un dialogue, changer son animation, le déplacer...) et j'aurais preferé que tout ce code soit côté pnj bien entendu. Je vas me renseigner sur les évents, si on pouvait envoyer un evebr depuis le code du player, que le PNJ proche va "capter ", ce qui déclenchera son action/dialogue...sans pour autant répéter la détection vu plus haut sinon ça n'a pas de sens. Je vais creuser un peu la doc. Merci en tout cas.

----------


## Belhoriann

Sinon tu peux détecter la proximité avec le joueur, y associer un booléen comme j'ai fait, et l'utiliser après dans le PNJ pour faire ce que tu veux :



```
// Dans Step du joueur
If(place_meeting(x + 30, y, objet_pnj))
{
  can_talk = true
  if keyboard_check_pressed(ord('T'))
  {
    is_talking = true
  }
}
else
{
  can_talk = false
}
```



```
// Dans Step du PNJ
if oPlayer.is_talking = true { //danser la Carioca }

// Dans Draw du PNJ
if oPlayer.can_talk = true { draw_sprite... }
```

Tu peux aussi utiliser with(oPlayer) { } dans le Step d'un PNJ pour utiliser les variables du player sans avoir à écrire oPlayer devant les variables.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Ah mais je savais pas que mon objet player était accessible comme ça aussi facilement  ::o: 

Merci ça va me faciliter la tâche, je pense garder ton idée précédente et l'adapter avec ces nouvelles infos,merci!

----------


## Belhoriann

> Ah mais je savais pas que mon objet player était accessible comme ça aussi facilement 
> 
> Merci ça va me faciliter la tâche, je pense garder ton idée précédente et l'adapter avec ces nouvelles infos,merci!


Ahah ça ouvre le champ des possibles d'apprendre ça hein ?  :^_^:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Quand tu viens d'unity, oui carrément  ::P:  si mon objet player est unique j'ai pas trop à me faire chier avec la détection du point de vu du PNJ finalement... Des que j'ai le temps j'essaie des trucs.

----------


## Belhoriann

Faut juste s'assurer que l'objet existe avant (instance_exists) pour éviter les plantages, mais oui si tu as un objet unique et qui doit durer toute la partie (théoriquement) comme un oPlayer ou un oGame, c'est un moyen très pratique de centraliser et/ou gérer des trucs et y accéder à partir d'une multitude d'objets.

En quoi c'est différent dans Unity ?

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Je dis ptete une bêtise mais je dirais qu'il est pas possible d'appeler une instance comme ça, faut passer par des méthode static getcomponent lors d'une collision pour récupérer la référence de objet, mais un appel depuis un script vers un autre objet en direct je sais pas du tout.

----------


## Grhyll

En général on passe par des singletons pour les trucs du style ; un PawnManager qui se charge de récupérer une référence vers le player (entre autres) et de la repasser quand nécessaire via un PawnManager.Instance.GetPlayerPawn()  ::):  Du coup ça permet d'éviter les GetComponent, en comparant simplement le game object de la collision avec le game object récupéré via le PawnManager (car les GetComponent, c'est bof (dans une certaine mesure)).

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Bon j'ai un soucis, le sprite est bien dessiné mais seulement quand mon perso est en mouvement, voilà comment j'ai procédé:



```
//dans le step du obj_player
//interactions

//PNJ
NearestPNJ = instance_place(x + (30*IsFacingRight), y, obj_pnj1);
if(NearestPNJ != noone)
{
  canTalk = true
}
else
{
  canTalk = false
}
```



```
//Dans le draw de obj_player

draw_self();

//interact
if (obj_player.canTalk = true && NearestPNJ != noone)
{
  with(NearestPNJ)
  {
    draw_sprite(spr_action_possible,0,x,y-48)
  }
}
```

dès que mon perso stop, le sprite disparait  ::(: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens j'ai mis "all" dans instance_place, et ensuite dans mes if j'ai bien mis 



```
if( NearestPNJ != noone && NearestPNJ != obj_wall) //pas rien ou pas un mur
```

et ça fait apparaitre des sprites au dessus de mes bloc de mur  ::o:   ::o:   ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pourtant j'ai mis la condition qui va bien dans le if  ::o:   ::o:   ::o:

----------


## Hyperpenguin

OK c'est bon j'ai trouvé  :tired:  le double "=" raté  :tired: 

EDIT: Non c'était pas ça. C'est parce que je suis dans l'event draw du player pour dessiner le pnj je pense, tu peux me confirmer que ça se fait pas Belhoriann? Ça serait bien dommage mais bon...

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Trouvé, c'est ma variable d'orientation qui est défini comme IsFacingRight = sign(hsp); du coup ça donne quoi quand je m'arrête?  ::o: 

EDIT: bah 0. Du coup je check plus les collisions en avant. Désolé pour le spam. Du coup j'ai corrigé plein de conneries et rajouté des ";" qui manquaient.

----------


## Belhoriann

Arf désolé pour le manque de réponse Penguin, j'étais loin du PC.
Content que tu ais résolu ton problème. Note que les ";" ne sont pas indispensables. J'avais tendance à les mettre systématiquement au début mais je trouve ça plus clair sans.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Hello, je continue à me battre avec mes échelles et je n'ai pas retouché à mes PNJ, mais pour me démotiver je voulais dessiner la première zone. Mais je n'ai pas réussi à savoir par ou commencer, je le voudrais assez vaste mais c'est super dur parce que je n'ai pas trop la fibre artistique. Vaut-il mieux dessiner d'un coup et mettre des gitbox invisible la ou il faut, travailler à base de tile à taille fixe, ou à base d'objet de taille variable représentant des éléments du décors, que j'assemble dans gamemaker? Dans un soft de dessin externe pour une question de performance (et du coup n'ajouter que les éléments au premier plan) ? 

Je suis parti pour la derniere solution pour le moment, mais c'est pas facile le level design.

----------


## Uubu

Tu fais un truc en pixelart ? Si oui je pourrait t'aider.  ::):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Oui c'zsrvdu pixel art, avec la taille de perso que j'ai choisi c'est à priori à ma porté, mais pour les décors je flippe je sais pas par ou commencer. Si déjà tu aurais des conseils  question organisation, workflow, ça m'intéresse.

----------


## Uubu

Je te conseillerais de dessiner un faux-screenshot d'une scène en jeu :

- avec le héros et quelques personnages/créatures

- quelques tiles de décors, avec des textures, et si c'est un plateformer, un arrière-plan, si c'est P&C tu vas en ch..  ::P:  Pareil pour l'isométrique fait main, ça demande de l'entrainement et une grosse concentration à cause des lignes de fuite pas naturelles.

- des éléments d'UI (truc à rammasser, portrait, jauge de vie...)

Pour les couleurs, partir sur une palette de 32 couleurs (ou même moins), comme ça tout reste homogène, et ça évite de se paumer avec trouzemille couleurs, et en rajouter si ça coince. Il y a des techniques de pixelart qui permettent d'économiser des couleurs (comme le dithering), mais ça demande de l'entrainement.

Choisir une taille pour les tiles, 32*32, 16*16...etc. Plus c'est petit plus c'est abstrait et rapide à animer.

Pas hésiter à recommencer, à faire plusieurs mockup, et dès que tu sens que tu as une piste, tu fignoles. Et une fois que tu as un mockup qui tient la route, tu le gardes sous le coude comme doc de référence pour dessiner la suite.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Mmmh OK c'est plus ou moins ce que je fais du coup, je dessine une scène complète autour de mon personnage et je comptais en tirer les tiles qui vont bien! Par contre, une idée de si je prend des risque a faire des tiles de tailles variables ? Faut forcément faire dans le multiple de 8?

----------


## Adu

Merci Uubu pour les conseils, ça m'aidera aussi pour mon Metroidvania de l'espace  ::):

----------


## Uubu

De rien.  ::):  Pour le multiple de 8 pixels des tiles, c'est juste en référence aux anciens JV. Donc aucune contrainte, comme pour la palette de couleur.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Bon t'iras voir sur ton forum Uubu j'ai posté quelques trucs. Sinon tout vas bien dans le dev a part que j'ai pas trouvé comment avoir des array de dimension supérieur à 2 dans game maker, ou alors des array de ds_map ça aurait été bien, ou un array dans un array... j'ai pas trouvé de trucs simple et évident, des idées?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Non bah j'ai rien dit je ne sais pas chercher:
http://gmbase.cubedwater.com/index.php?page=arrays

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Pour ceux qui voudrait débuter, le tutoriel vidéo gratos de Heartbeast sur Udemy est vraiment excellent, du coup comme faut s'inscrire à sa newsletter pour y avoir accès mais que c'est bidon je vous file le lien ici:

https://www.udemy.com/make-a-game-in...nCode=EMAILSUB

----------


## Adu

Sa chaine YouTube est également très bien faite et assez fournie

----------


## Diwydiant

Salut, les Gameurs Makers   ::): 

Je viens vers vous avec une petite question.

En effet, pour l'enterrement de vie de garçon de mon meilleur ami, on met en place différents éléments servant à faire monter la sauce avant le jour-J, le tout dans une ambiance "X-Files".
Je me suis dis que ça pourrait être fun de lui faire une sorte de mini-jeu de piratage de terminal alien, façon Guitar Hero (jeu qu'il adore grandement).

En récupérant le code source de ce projet, j'ai pu le modifier à ma sauce (musique, sprites, écran d'accueil, vitesse et nombres de touches...).

Sauf que je ne sais pas comment faire pour que, une fois un certain nombre de points atteint, le jeu s'arrête et affiche un message le menant vers un site web (que je vais préparer par la suite).

Je n'ai pour ainsi dire aucune notion de codage, mais si vous aviez une idée, ça me ferait plaisir   ::): 

Voici le lien vers mon prototype en early-acces  ::P: 

Merci par avance, mes canards   :;):

----------


## Metalink

Hop là : http://www.filedropper.com/jeudiwyavecurl
J'ai tout mis dans l'objet principal, le réglage des variables étant dans le create  ::):  Et j'ai même rajouté une ligne que tu peux décommenter dans le step si tu veux que le jeu se ferme une fois la fenêtre ouverte !

Hésite pas si tu as des question  :;):

----------


## Diwydiant

Je n'ai pas compris tous les mots que tu as utilisés, mais je te remercie pour ton aide, Metalink   ::lol:: 

Je regarderai à tout ça cet aprèm, mais merci pour ton coup de main, c'est super sympa de ta part   ::):

----------


## Kupris

Coin, est-ce que Game Maker serait une solution viable pour la réalisation d'un GTA-like en 2D ?
Je questionne surtout les limites du soft en terme de génération procédurale et taille de map.

----------


## tompalmer

ça semble jouable mais c'est ambitieux.

je pense que le problème ne sera pas dans les perfs. Par contre je sais pas si on peut faire du procédural.

----------


## Kupris

C'est sûr que dit comme ça on sent le projet qui va tomber dans l'oubli au bout d'une semaine  :^_^: 
J'hésite grandement avec Unity3D pour être franc, après j'ai toujours lu que ce dernier était (comme son nom l'indique) préféré pour des jeux en 3D (même si j'ai eu vent d'une alpha 2D il y a quelques mois).
Aussi ce dernier est plus complet j'imagine (je fais déjà du dev sous Android et un peu de web donc je n'ai pas peur de mettre les mains dans le cambouis).

----------


## tompalmer

La majorité des gens te conseilleront unity car c'est un outil plus flexible, mais si c'est viable sur gamemaker, pourquoi pas ? 

Cette plate forme manque quand même de hits pour être prise au sérieux.

----------


## Metalink

Globalement pour pas mal bidouiller les deux : c'est faisable avec GM, ça serait globalement ptet plus malin de se lancer sur Unity si c'est un gros projet même si quelques trucs vont être inutilement compliqués par rapport à GM (par contre il gère plutôt bien la 2D maintenant).

Pour trancher entre les deux je dirais : trifouille les un peu, et choisi celui avec lequel t'es le plus à l'aise, en tous cas c'est faisable avec les deux et chacun aura ses avantages  ::):

----------


## Kupris

Va pour Unity alors, quand il faut y aller il faut y aller  :Mario: 
Si ça dépasse la simple idée et que j'arrive à me sortir les doigts du derch', je posterais un petit topic dédié qui sait  ::ninja::

----------


## Pollux568

Bah, il n'y a rien qui empêche de faire du procédural avec Game Maker.
Si c'est uniquement 2D, GM devrait être suffisant. Si tu veux avoir un aspect 3D (comme les 2 premiers GTA), Unity serait sûrement mieux.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Soit dit en passant: l'éditeur de room de GM c'est de la merde. Ou alors mon workflow est pas adapté ou alors il me manque des raccourcis clavier, mais je crois que c'est pas le cas...

Je bosse sur la même room pour mon prototype et je voulais l'étendre, alors je l'ai agrandi au niveau des dimensions dans settings, très bien, sauf que ça s'est agrandi par le bas, il a fallut tout décaler, et lorsqu'on sélectionne plusieurs objet (avec maj, et faut cliquer partout, pas possible de faire une boîte de sélection  ::(:  ) et qu'on déplace le groupe, il faut TOUS les reselectionner pour les rebouger, si on clique à nouveau on casse le groupe. L'enfer. Pareil pour les copies (qui se colle au même endroit que l'original, pratique!) Enfin bref en plus de ça mes objets sont pas très bien fait niveau taille, ils sont pas multiples entre eux donc je peux pas trouver une taille de grille commune pour les aligner plus facilement, c'est la pagaille.
et lorsque plusieurs objets se chevauchent et que certains ne sont plus selectionnable si on clique à un endroit ou les deux objets se chevauchent, alors que par rapport à la depth des objets on devrait pouvoir faire la distinction, et qu'il faut supprimer des objets pour attraper le bon...

Je vais éviter ce cas de figure en générant plein de gros objets avec differents objets (je pense a des pans de mur + variations de fenêtres + décorations diverses par exemple) ce qui va me faire gagner du temps au final, j'espère. Il va juste falloir créer un objet pour chaque variations, OU ALORS (je réfléchi en même temps) je vais créer un objet "pan de mur" qui va a la création générer aléatoirement une variation en piochant dans une reserve d'objets divers...

je vais noter ça.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Ah mais non parce qu'entre 2 parties ou en reprenant une sauvegarde il va tout modifier, ça risque d'être perturbant (même si les éléments clés ne vont pas bouger), je vais pas sauvegarder tout le décors!

Vous savez si C'est une bonne idée d'avoir UNE grosse image (avec de la transparence a certain endroit) pour le fond dans GM? genre 1000 sur 1200 pixels?

----------


## Kupris

> Bah, il n'y a rien qui empêche de faire du procédural avec Game Maker.
> Si c'est uniquement 2D, GM devrait être suffisant. Si tu veux avoir un aspect 3D (comme les 2 premiers GTA), Unity serait sûrement mieux.


Pas d'aspect 3D pour le coup, ça se rapprocherait plus d'un Hotline Miami avec les mécaniques d'un GTA.

----------


## Pollux568

> Vous savez si C'est une bonne idée d'avoir UNE grosse image (avec de la transparence a certain endroit) pour le fond dans GM? genre 1000 sur 1200 pixels?


Ah ah, je me pose EXACTEMENT la même question en ce moment...
(et je suis d'accord, l'éditeur de room de GM, c'est tout pourri)

J'ai testé une grosse image (4000x4000 pixels), mais je sais pas à quel point ce sera limitant pour Game Maker à l'avenir. A l'heure actuelle, 3 images de 4000x4000 pixels ne rament pas du tout sur mon ordi un peu pourri, mais bon, chaque image représente quand même 2 ou 3 Mo.

J'ai aussi essayé de créer des rooms avec plein de tiles, qui sont censés prendre pas mal moins de mémoire, mais :
-soit tu dois les placer à la main (= tu places ce mur qui va de gauche à droite là, ce mur qui va de bas en haut là, ce coin de mur gauche-bas ici, ce coin de mur gauche-haut là, etc), ce qui prend beaucoup de temps ;
-soit tu fais un script où tu mets les éléments manuellement (là il y aura un mur) qui se transforment automatiquement en fonction de l'environnement grâce à un script (s'il y a un mur à gauche, un à droite et aucun en haut et en bas, transforme la tiles de mur plein en tiles mur gauche-droite). Ca va pas mal plus vite pour créer les environnements, mais ça fait ramer le jeu pendant quelques secondes au démarrage, le temps qu'il transforme tous les tiles.
(j'ai suivi ce tuto, si mon explication n'est pas claire : http://www.saltgames.com/article/awareTiles/ )

Tu peux aussi faire des petites zones, "à la zelda", chaque zone étant une room (vu que tu n'es pas limité en nombre de room). La transition peut se faire de différentes manières : visible (à la zelda, donc) ou fluide, sans qu'on s'en aperçoive. Le problème, c'est que ça réinitialise la room à chaque fois que tu y rentres, donc ça recréé toutes les instances (dont les ennemis), à moins de les définir dans des variables globales qui sont conservées d'une room à l'autre.
Personnellement, je pense que je vais partir sur cette dernière solution.

----------


## Metalink

Nouveau bundle : https://www.humblebundle.com/gamemaker-bundle !
Avec comme d'hab' GameMaker Studio pro, des jeux, les sources des jeux et surtout des modules d'export, dont HTML5 cette fois  ::lol::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Il est joli leur showcase 2016!

----------


## tompalmer

Le module IOS serait interessant. Mais bon faut pas se voiler la face, je l'ai pas lancé une fois depuis le dernier humble.

----------


## hadesjack

la même j'ai pris le bundle pour ios et html5 mais je n'y touche pas, c’est pour le cas ou??? je m'y mettrais

----------


## tompalmer

Je me sentais attiré par le nouveau RPG maker d'ailleurs, mais faut faire avec les mécaniques débiles du JRPG.

----------


## Pollux568

Si je comprends bien, pour 15$ on a l'export vers iOS, Android et HTML5, mais pas vers Mac et Ubuntu ? :/

----------


## tompalmer

mac et ubuntu c'est gratos. 

Enfin pour MAc de mémoire suffit de lancer le soft sur mac via steam et t'as le truc. Après quant a l'utilité ...

----------


## Pollux568

Sûr de toi ?
Sur la page de game maker (https://www.yoyogames.com/get/studio_pro) il y a pourtant mac et ubuntu export pour 100$ chacun (et android/iOS exportpour 300$ chacun)

EDIT : effectivement, le Game Maker Studio Pro a comme sous-titre : "Includes Mac Export, Ubuntu Export, Windows Only Export, and Windows 8 Export"... Bizarre, tout ça

----------


## tompalmer

Oui tu peux les acheter, mais si tu les lance sous le bon système ça marche.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pour l'activation des clés sur GameMaker aucun problème cette fois contrairement aux délais de la dernière fois.
Par contre, j'ai lu sur les pages précédentes que vous aviez obtenu des clés Steam. C'est aussi valable cette fois? Parce que sur la page des licenses de GM, ils proposent de convertir des clés Steam en GM mais pas l'inverse.

----------


## hadesjack

Je penses que steam va synchro notre clé pour ajouter les nouveaux dlc?  pour l'instant je n'ai pas le nouveau bundle sous steam

----------


## Tchey

Hm, c'est couillon, le logiciel peut compiler pour Linux, Mac, HTML5, iOS, Android... mais ne tourne que sur Windows ?

----------


## Metalink

Comme la majorité des moteurs de jeu ;o

----------


## tompalmer

Je confirme

----------


## Hyperpenguin

J'ai repris pour les modules aussi, c'est vraiment intéressant. Perso j'avais que PC et android quand je l'ai acheté la première fois. Et pour les clés steam j'ai lut qu'il fallait attendre 15 jours.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Salut salut les amateurs de Game Maker, juste un petit message pour prévenir, y'a un projet de fédérer la communauté Game Maker française qui se monte là tout près, avec un beau forum, des live streams, des partenariat avec des gens qui font des tutos youtube, ça démarre à peine mais c'est intéressant, il est même prévu une traduction de la doc officiel pour les gens qui ont un peu de mal avec la barrière de la langue. Un équivalent des forums yoyogames non officiel en somme, avec du multimédia en plus. J'aime beaucoup l'idée alors je partage. 

D'ailleurs ce soir 19h y'a un stream de présentation par l'instigateur du projet, Leifer, et c'est ici:
www.twitch.tv/leifbeth à 19h donc. 

Je compte y trainer et pourquoi pas y poser quelques tutos (traductions/adaptations de tutos que j'aurais pu suivre, dans un premier temps).

----------


## hadesjack

je suis mon 1er twitch du coup...

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Oui j'avais jamais tenté l'expérience je suis passé voir, c'était rigolo. Bon va voilà GMFrance.net ouvert, n'hésitez pas à passez!

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour !
J'essaie de faire des effets de lumière "à la Sunless sea" sous Game Maker, mais je ne vois pas comment faire, je viens chercher votre aide !
Pour être plus précis (et pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas Sunless Sea), j'essaie d'obtenir ce genre d'effet :
A savoir un cône de lumière, des éléments de décors lumineux et visibles, et le reste plongé dans la pénombre.

Je peux facilement faire le cône de lumière : il suffit de mettre un calque semi-opaque sur tout le reste de l'écran. Mais je ne peux pas "creuser" le calque semi-opaque au niveau des décors lumineux, car ils peuvent apparaitre n'importe où.
J'ai essayé d'utiliser la fonction "sprite_set_alpha_from_sprite", pour creuser le calque semi-opaque à certains endroits. Seulement, cela demande beaucoup de calculs, et cela fait chuter le framerate. Et s'il y a plusieurs décors lumineux à creuser dans le calque semi-opaque, cela devient vraiment lent pour pas grand chose.
Je peux aussi placer les décors lumineux au-dessus du calque semi-opaque, mais je préfèrerais éviter de par la construction de mon jeu.
Une idée ? Sunless Sea a été codé sous Unity, le fonctionnement est sans doute différent.

Autre effet qui serait vraiment cool : sur l'image, on voit qu'un élément de décor bloque le cône de lumière, qui dépend de la distance et l'angle du bateau. Une idée comment mettre ça en oeuvre ?

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Salut, 

Moi j'utilise cette technique:
https://zackbellgames.com/2015/01/19...ting-surfaces/

en parsant tout les objets de type "light" pour savoir ou je dois "creuser". J'imagine que c'est ce que tu fais aussi. Par contre je fais pas de découpes dynamique de l'ombre, je vais tout faire en statique.

Alors pourquoi tu ne peux pas creuser le surface au niveaux des décors, ils n'ont pas de coordonnées, ce ne sont pas des objets? Si a la création tu stock leurs coordonnées dans un tableau, et ensuite tu parse le tableau pour "creuser"? Tu peux peut-être stocker leur ID si ce sont des objets, et tu en profites pour vérifier s'ils sont visible avant de creuser, pour limiter les dépenses CPU. 

Sinon tu peux voir a t'inspirer de ça si tu retrouve les sources:

http://gmc.yoyogames.com/index.php?showtopic=572561

Si tu déroules le fil tu verras un exemple, ou il y'a effectivement de la "découpe" d'ombre.

Et en dernier recours passe ici: 
http://www.gmfrance.net/forumdisplay...Aide-technique

On sera plusieurs à se pencher sur la question!

----------


## Adu

Regarde ça : http://cbna.forumactif.com/t10023-cb...eur-de-lumiere

----------


## Pollux568

@Hyperpenguin : en fait, j'ai suivi la doc du "sprite_set_alpha_from_sprite". Cela nécessitait de créer une surface, à partir de laquelle deux sprites étaient créés "à la volée", pour inclure ensuite l'alpha du deuxième sprite dans le premier sprite... Ton système a l'air pas mal plus léger, je vais y jeter un oeil...

...mais le plugin qu'Adu a mis en jette vraiment... Je vais essayer de l'installer et regarder si c'est pas trop lourd !

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Je suis également intéressé par un retour.

----------


## Pollux568

@Hyperpenguin : Alors, pour ce que j'ai pu tester pour le moment, ce plugin est *vraiment* top, merci Adu pour le lien !
Les effets sont vraiment magiques, ça donne tout de suite un véritable plus au jeu, des effets de profondeur, ça en jette pas mal.
De ce que j'ai pu tester, le script est vraiment rapide en plus, même sur ma vieille bouse de PC, il n'y a aucun ralentissement - contrairement au script simple que j'avais codé à la main...
Et surtout, il est très simple d'utilisation : on importe la liste des scripts dans GM, on crée un objet obj_engine, des objets obj_light, et tout ce comporte exactement comme on le veut, aucune surprise, c'est paramétrable comme on veut (je suis impatient de vous montrer les résultats dans The S.Crew, quand ce sera prêt  ::):  ). Il y a plusieurs exemples fournis qui permettent de se familiariser rapidement avec le concept.
Ah et cerise sur le gâteau : c'est en licence libre, utilisable dans le projet que tu veux sans contrepartie - sauf de citer le nom dans les crédits

Non, franchement, c'est du super boulot, tu peux utiliser les yeux fermés, une main dans le dos  :;):

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

Ça a l'air balèze !  ::O:  La classe, de laisser un tel truc en licence libre.  :;):

----------


## Adu

Bah écoute, j'ai dû récupérer le lien sur ce même topic, et je l'avais gardé bien au chaud dans mes favoris  :;): 
Et je compte m'en servir aussi un jour quand j'aurai le temps de me mettre vraiment à la création de mon MetroidVania  ::): 

EDIT : d'ailleurs si quelqu'un a une idée pour la gestion de la minimap style MetroidVania, je suis preneur (en plugin ou en conception)

----------


## Pollux568

Quelles difficultés rencontres-tu ?
Tu as un exemple de minimap sur la grosse démo de SmartLight (qu'il est bien ce plugin !). Il y a même le choix entre 6 types de minimaps (avec/sans fond, avec/sans entités, etc).

----------


## Adu

En fait pour le moment j'ai pas encore commencé, donc j'ai pas rencontré de difficultés  ::P: 
Ok je regarderai alors ce que tu m'as dit

----------


## blutch2

Salut, j'ai un problème avec le développement d'un jeu sous Gamemaker.

J'ai terminé le premier tuto make your first game (http://www.yoyogames.com/learn) et je voulais rajouter un menu principal pour que le jeu soit plus poli et non juste la partie gameplay démerde toi.

J'ai 3 boutons, play pour jouer, crédits pour la configurations des touches, exit pour quitter le jeu. Crédits et Exit fonctionne mais quand je clique sur play, le jeu plante, il ne comprend pas les lignes de code(j'ai des erreurs dans mon affichage de score, je le retire, il fonctionne puis il bug quand un autre event se déclenche comme une balle qui détruit un astéroide).

Je précise que le jeu fonctionne sans le menu principal et que j'ai programmé le jeu avec des lignes de code, le menu est développé avec les actions préconçue(je sais, c'est pas à faire mais sur le tuto que j'ai lu, ça le faisait pour un menu).

Voici le code du bouton play: 

Pouvez-vous m'aider à voir où est le soucis svp? Je peux fournir de plus amples explications si nécessaire.

----------


## Pollux568

C'est pas très clair, comme ça...
Tu n'as rien comme message dans la petite console en bas ? Généralement il y a plein d'infos utiles (dans ton screen par exemple, c'est que tu avais oublié d'initialiser la variable global.points)

----------


## blutch2

mon objet score est init dans l'objet score, pas dans le bouton play. Je ne dois pas init 2 fois mon objet score, si?

J'ai trouvé le problème, mon menu principal n'aime pas l'objet score avec les global.points. Je les ai tous retiré, ça me retire au final le score mais j'ai gagné un menu principal fonctionnel et en prime quand on meurt, le jeu revient au menu principal.

Le problème est résolu. Merci de m'avoir mis sur la bonne voie.  ::): 

Question, est-ce que dans un jeu on peut mélanger les codes sources écrit nous mêmes + les événements créé par les développeurs? Est-ce des problèmes peuvent survenir? Je préfère écrire les codes sources moi-même mais parfois les événements prédéfinis paraissent une solution meilleure.

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> mon objet score est init dans l'objet score, pas dans le bouton play. Je ne dois pas init 2 fois mon objet score, si?
> 
> J'ai trouvé le problème, mon menu principal n'aime pas l'objet score avec les global.points. Je les ai tous retiré, ça me retire au final le score mais j'ai gagné un menu principal fonctionnel et en prime quand on meurt, le jeu revient au menu principal.
> 
> Le problème est résolu. Merci de m'avoir mis sur la bonne voie. 
> 
> Question, est-ce que dans un jeu on peut mélanger les codes sources écrit nous mêmes + les événements créé par les développeurs? Est-ce des problèmes peuvent survenir? Je préfère écrire les codes sources moi-même mais parfois les événements prédéfinis paraissent une solution meilleure.


Tu veux dire mélanger script GML avec le système de programmation en glissé/déposé? C'est bien sûr possible, en fait à moins de vouloir paramétrer précisément quelques choses, c'est plus simple de passer par le drag&drop. C'est pas forcément meilleur mais tant que ça suffit ne te pose pas de questions. Ça peut aussi permettre de prototype rapidement un truc.

----------


## Pollux568

Hey, bonne nouvelle !
Le créateur de "Game Maker Another Room Editor" (GMare pour les intimes - aucune idée comment ça se prononce) reprend son logiciel, et voudrait le passer en v2.0 : https://gmare.codeplex.com/
Pour ceux qui connaissent pas, c'est ZE outil pour créer des niveaux sous Game Maker efficacement et rapidement. Je ne comprends même pas comment des développeurs ont pu créer des niveaux entiers avec l'outil par défaut de Game Maker !
Il lui manque cependant encore plusieurs fonctionnalités, comme des autotiles (genre quelque chose qui fait des jolies bordures automatiquement), ou l'importation de multiples backgrounds, mais tout ça est prévu pour la prochaine version. Sur le forum officiel, le créateur m'a dit qu'il la sortirait dans moins de 2 mois, donc je vais attendre sa nouvelle version (plutôt que de développer des scripts pythons à l'arrache qui font les mêmes choses mais en moins bien).

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Moi pour le moment je m'en sors avec l'éditeur de base, mais j'en chie des bulles carrés, j'ai du adapter mon workflow pour que ça roule. Je vais jeter un oeil à GMare.

----------


## Metalink

> Game Maker Another Room Editor


Je vais tester ça genre, tout de suite  ::o:  L'éditeur de map c'est vraiment l'unique truc "mauvais" de GameMaker, alors un truc pour le remplacer je dis pas non !

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Hey, vous avez vu ça?

----------


## Adu

Euh ... A part un logo on est censé voir quoi ?  ::P:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Euh ... A part un logo on est censé voir quoi ?


Eh ho ! Il est fait dans GameMaker !  ::o:  ::ninja::

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Ok pour ceux qui n'aurait pas cherché plus loin (dans les commentaires youtube ou via le hashtag  ::rolleyes::  ) c'est probablement un teaser pour Game Maker: Studio 2.

----------


## Adu

Ah mais moi j'ai juste regardé la vidéo, j'ai pas cherché plus loin :grossefeignasse:

Sinon si l'update/upgrade est gratos ou très peu cher ok, mais maintenant que j'ai tous les modules via Humble, ça me casserait un peu les bonbons de devoir tout racheter quoi ...

----------


## Pollux568

Adu: un peu pareil, mais bon, GMS est déjà pas mal complet et fonctionne très bien.
Ce que je pense (juste une intuition personnelle), c'est qu'ils vont sortir un nouveau logiciel, similaire à GMS, mais cette fois bien adapté à la 3D.

----------


## Metalink

Et un nouveau screen :

----------


## tompalmer

Y'a interêt a ce que ce soit une update gratos

----------


## Metalink

Hum, de tout ce que j'ai lu sur le net, ça serait une nouvelle "grosse" version et donc payante ...

----------


## tompalmer

et tous les exporteurs qu'on a acheté sont donc caducs  ::trollface:: 

Si c'est une MAJ c'est impossible de la rendre payante via Steam, a moins que ce soit vendu en DLC

----------


## Saito Gray

C'est une grosse version. Payante.
C'est assez courant et Game Maker en a bien besoin, surtout depuis l'arrivée de l'HTML5.

Wait and see, j'espère voir énormément d'amélioration, la mort du GML et des plug-ins, on verra bien.

----------


## tompalmer

Y'a une différence entre demander de l'argent pour une MAJ et spolier sa base client, donc espérons que ce soit la première option.

Il faut : 
- Les exporteurs soient compatibles ou équivalent. 
- Réduction de 50 % pour les possesseurs

Sachant que ce sont ces exporteurs qui coûtent de l'argent (hors soldes), ce serait abusé de passer à la caisse tous le temps.

----------


## Saito Gray

Il faut clairement une réduction pour les possesseurs de la version précédente.
Pour les exporter j'espère bien qu'ils serrent mort et intérêt, ils datent d'avant l'arriver de l'HTML5, en l'état, ils ne sont vraiment plus nécessaires pour faire du développement multiplateforme.

Après si la mise à jour est conséquente ils sont tout à fait en droit de demander de l'argent, c'est le fonctionnement normal d'un software, la boite ne peut pas faire vivre indéfiniment son programme et continuer son développement sans avoir un apport d'argent.
RPG maker, Construct, Unity, Substance Painter, Photoshop... On un fonctionnement similaire.

----------


## tompalmer

Hmm pour l'abandon du GML au profit d'HTML5 je suis pas si sûr. 

La philosophie du soft était de créer un langage simple d'accès. 
Certes le HTML CSS est simple, mais y'a quand même un énorme gap entre savoir coder un site et faire un jeu (avec un système de BDD, de sauvegarde, de la 3D peut être ?)

La MAJ devrait nous permettre de faire plus, avec éventuellement moins. Mais faire moins avec plus ... 

Après si le délire des clients est de faire des clônes bas de gamme de Mario, ok. Mais on aimerait bien un moteur un peu plus polyvalent (faire des jeux en tour par tour, des city builders, jeux de gestion, ...)

De toute façon on aura toujours besoin des exporters, tu peux pas juste balancer un fichier en HTML à l'App store, ça va toute façon devoir être convertit en swift/Java/etc ...

Si le concept est "payez une MAJ, oubliez tout ce que vous avez appris, rachetez tout", les avantages ont intérêts a être *très sérieux*.
Genre proposer une interface graphique digne de ce nom qui ne t'oblige pas a trop fouiller le code pour faire un jeu. Techniquement c'est possible.

----------


## hadesjack

Bonjour,

Vous avez eu vois clefs stem du dernier bundle?  je viens de faire un recover et toujours pas pour moi...

Sinon je suis votre conversation sur le future de ce soft avec passion

----------


## Adu

Et accessoirement, garder une certaine compatibilité. Donc je vois mal l'abandon du GML pour un autre langage

----------


## Metalink

C'est du GML sur le screen, donc je vois pas pourquoi ça bougerait  :;):

----------


## tompalmer

On voit surtout un trait, ce qui ressemble a ce que fait d'autres moteurs (on a une interface avec des trucs qui se relient)

----------


## Saito Gray

> De toute façon on aura toujours besoin des exporters, tu peux pas juste balancer un fichier en HTML à l'App store, ça va toute façon devoir être convertit en swift/Java/etc ...


Si en fait, beaucoup le font. C'est possible d'encapsuler le tout et d'envoyer ça sur n'importe quel store.
L'HTML5 c'est surtout du JavaScript et avec les frameworks disponibles c'est possible de faire des gros jeux.
C'est pas pour rien que Construct et RPG maker se sont tournés vers une solution purement JavaScript. Regarde pixijs (http://www.pixijs.com/) les possibilités sont énormes.




> On voit surtout un trait, ce qui ressemble a ce que fait d'autres moteurs (on a une interface avec des trucs qui se relient)


Ah oui tient, c'est très cool s’ils utilisent un système similaire au blueprint, ça aidera a clarifier un peu le chaos qui apparaît très vite dès qu'on essaie de créer quelque chose d'un peu gros.

----------


## Teto

On appelle ça un système "node based" en english.

Edit: Sinon petite question, tiens, puisqu'on parle d'autres moteurs du même tytpe que Gamemaker: Lequel est le meilleur? faire mumuse avec un moteur de ce type me titille un peu, en ce moment.  ::):

----------


## Metalink

Perso pour la 2D mon préféré reste GameMaker d'assez loin (d'ailleurs le portage Android de mon jeu avance bien  ::lol:: ).

MMF (enfin, ClickTeam Fusion maintenant) est super pratique pour prototyper rapidement, mais faire un vrai jeu avec reste un exploit, le logiciel croule trop sous son ancienneté et les centaines de features rajoutées "par dessus".
Construct2 c'est pas mal, mais le fait de pas pouvoir _vraiment_ coder serait assez rebutant pour moi à la longue.
Gdevelop qui en est une sorte de clone gratuit avait l'air pas mal.
Après j'ai pas trop testé Godot Engine mais il parait que c'est cool, et sinon il va falloir aller dans les trucs un peu moins connus ou développer à la main  ::P:  (après Unity c'est chouette aussi, mais c'est pas 2D only)

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Le meilleur c'est celui que tu préfère. Installe-les et fait des  essais.

Sinon pourquoi vous râlez par rapport à GM:S2? C'est pas parce que l'iphone 7 sort que vous devez jetter votre 6S, bah là c'est pareil, vous pourrez terminer vos jeux en cours avec GM:S et les exporteurs vont pas se mettre en rade comme par magie. Je vois pas trop en quoi c'est indispensable d'offrir un discount aux gens qui ont déjà le 1er, surtout s'il l'ont eut via un humble bundle.

----------


## Adu

On râle car on est Français donc c'est dans notre nature  ::P: 
Blague à part, je "râle" car j'aime bien avoir les dernières fonctionnalités pour simplifier la création  ::):

----------


## Metalink

Perso je râle pas, j'attends de voir avec impatience ce que ça va donner  ::o:

----------


## tompalmer

> Le meilleur c'est celui que tu préfère. Installe-les et fait des  essais.
> 
> Sinon pourquoi vous râlez par rapport à GM:S2? C'est pas parce que l'iphone 7 sort que vous devez jetter votre 6S, bah là c'est pareil, vous pourrez terminer vos jeux en cours avec GM:S et les exporteurs vont pas se mettre en rade comme par magie. Je vois pas trop en quoi c'est indispensable d'offrir un discount aux gens qui ont déjà le 1er, surtout s'il l'ont eut via un humble bundle.


Ben si on trouve le soft actuel limité c'est normal de vouloir le nouveau. 

Puis c'est bien la peine d'avoir fait un bundle pour vendre les exporteurs si derrière ils te servent a rien.

----------


## Teto

Merci en tout cas pour le commencement de conseil, ça m'aide bien.  ::):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Ben si on trouve le soft actuel limité c'est normal de vouloir le nouveau. 
> 
> Puis c'est bien la peine d'avoir fait un bundle pour vendre les exporteurs si derrière ils te servent a rien.


Non je comprends pas ta réflexion. l’exporter il fonctionne encore avec GM:S, donc tu peux toujours faire ton jeu avec ton GM:S a 15 balles et c'est cool. Pour les limitations certes, m'enfin perso a part les tableaux a 3+ dimensions qui me manquent, j'ai pas encore atteint les limitations, y'a toujours moyen de bricoler pour arriver à ses fins. Maintenant oui des nouvelles fonctionnalités peuvent être attirante, mais avoir le GM:S nous donne pas forcément le droit à une ristourne pour le 2.

En vrai le truc chiant c'est justement cette histoire d'exporters, tout devrait être inclus dedans.

----------


## tompalmer

GM est limité dès que tu sors du plateformer c'est un fait, c'est pas fait pour faire un simcity par exemple (même si je vois pas pourquoi ce serait impossible). 

Faudrait que ce soit plus souple.

----------


## Metalink

Je vois pas trop à quel moment GM serait limité dès qu'on sort du platformer alors qu'il file même pas les outils de base pour en faire un ...

Sinon, la suite :

----------


## Metalink

http://www.yoyogames.com/gamemaker/studio2
Résumé : ça a l'air vraiment chouette, c'est payant avec un discount pour les anciens et ya une beta mais faudra attendre un peu pour avoir une place  :;):

----------


## Harest

Ahah, c'est un peu une blague quand même. Après avoir fait 2 bundles dont un très récent, hop _get screwed noobs_, on sort la v2. Ils ont communiqué sur le fait qu'il y aurait ou non un suivi du GameMaker Studio actuel ?

----------


## Pollux568

> GameMaker's Room Editor is better than ever.


Difficile de faire moins bien, en même temps. L'actuel ne permet pas de copier/coller, de sélectionner des objets en dessous d'un autre, etc.
J'aurais aimé qu'ils fassent un éditeur de rooms correct pour la version actuelle, plutôt que de la réserver à un nouveau logiciel.

----------


## Grhyll

> Ahah, c'est un peu une blague quand même. Après avoir fait 2 bundles dont un très récent, hop _get screwed noobs_, on sort la v2. Ils ont communiqué sur le fait qu'il y aurait ou non un suivi du GameMaker Studio actuel ?


Je comprends pas trop cette amertume, ça me semble une technique commerciale pas mal classique : on fait découvrir à (très) bas prix le logiciel à des gens, qui obtiennent une solution complète pour quasiment rien, et dont il pourront se servir un bon moment encore, puis on sort une nouvelle version largement améliorée ; ceux qui ont accroché ont l'occasion de la payer au prix normal, les autres peuvent en rester là.

----------


## Teto

Voilà. Pas mieux.
En même temps prévenir qu'on offre à bas prix en disant que le nouveau arrive, ce serait un plus dans l'honnêteté, surtout si la nouvelle version n'a pas de ristourne pour ceux ayant la version précédente.
Allegorithmic faut ça pour la suite Substance (un rabais de 50%), et c'est très bien.

----------


## tompalmer

Consolez vous, ça pourrait être un modèle à la Adobe avec un cout par mois exorbitant

----------


## Teto

Ou genre Soliworks où le ticket est à 10k€ TTC avec une maintenance annuelle à 2.5k€...
Et je ne parle même pas de Catia, je deviendrais vulgaire.
Ça n'a pas grand chose à voir mais c'est juste pour replacer les choses dans leur contexte...

----------


## tompalmer

ah par contre l'achat se fait par des standalones, donc si tu veux faire un cross platform ça coûte bonbon. 

Faudra donc installer et payer deux fois si vous développez aussi sur mobile ou web. Je crois que je préférait le système d'exporteurs.

----------


## Teto

Et comme de juste, la version pour mobile, qui est *un peu* la plateforme faite pour ce genre de techno, et qui est à la mode, est celle qui coûte le plus cher ou pas loin. :D

----------


## Metalink

Bon je viens de tester (ya eu quelques clefs sur le site ce soir, yen a ptet encore) : c'est quand même un gros, gros, gros update.
J'ai du mal à me faire à tous les changements en 5 minutes, mais on sent clairement que le logiciel à évolué et dans le bon sens  :;):

----------


## Harest

Le prix n'est pas la question. J'ai juste une moins bonne image de la boîte c'est tout. Et elle sera encore plus mauvaise s'il n'y a plus du tout de suivi.
Pour "replacer les choses dans leur contexte" justement, on a vu plus honnête que de vendre un soft sans parler du fait qu'une nouvelle version va sortir derrière, et bien entendu non incluse. Question de principe quoi. Mais j'imagine qu'effectivement vu que le prix était faible par rapport au prix réel, ils se sont dit que l'info n'était pas importante à communiquer.

Après peut-être qu'ils avaient communiqué là-dessus bien avant les bundles et que j'aurais pu le savoir avant, auquel cas je n'ai rien dit.
PS : Je ne remets pas en cause le contenu des bundles obviously (celui que j'ai acheté, le 1er, était op), juste la façon de procéder de la boîte.

----------


## Saito Gray

Mais c'est la première fois que vous achetez un soft ou quoi ?
Tu crois que ça s'est passé comment quand Unity 5 a débarqué ? Quand 3DMax change de version ? Quand Substance Painter est passé en version 2 ?

C'est le mode de fonctionnement normal d'un software, ya pas de raison que les mecs continue un support sur un truc plus a jour.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Consolez vous, ça pourrait être un modèle à la Adobe avec un cout par mois exorbitant


On ne va pas refaire ici la discussion sur le coût exorbitant, mais tout est question de point de vue. Adobe développe des logiciels à destination des PROFESSIONNELS. Je trouve, par conséquent leur politique tarifaire très correcte, compte tenu des fonctionnalités quasi-infinies desdits logiciels. Devant le succès populaire de leurs programmes, ils les ont rendu accessibles aux particuliers avec des forfaits dédiés. Et quand je vois que le Photoshop+Lightroom est à 12 euros par mois, alors qu'il te permet de faire absolument tout en matière de photographie, franchement qu'est-ce que ça représente dans le budget d'une société ou même d'un photographe passionné ?
La différence avec Gamemaker, c'est que ce dernier n'est visiblement pas le favori des professionnels, mais s'adresse davantage à des amateurs éclairés qui veulent un programme accessible pour ne pas mettre sans cesse les mains dans le code (ce que font les pros). Je pense donc que la comparaison avec Adobe n'a aucun sens. T'aurais comparé Unity ou Unreal avec Adobe, là on peut discuter. Mais il se trouve que Unity a, justement, une politique que je trouve juste parfaite : donner la possibilité de découvrir gratuitement leur logiciel (si l'on excepte l'asset-store dont on peut se passer) et n'être facturé qu'à partir d'un certain volume de vente. Pour moi, c'est le modèle économique parfait. Et c'est l'une des raisons qui me poussent à vouloir apprendre le C# et Unity plutôt que Gamemaker.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est le mode de fonctionnement normal d'un software, ya pas de raison que les mecs continue un support sur un truc plus a jour.


C'est la raison principale pour laquelle Adobe a choisi ce système d'abonnement, à mon avis, en faisant d'une pierre deux coups :
1. supprimer toutes les anciennes versions qui coexistaient, avec tous les problèmes de compatibilité qui minaient la profession. En ne conservant qu'une seule version, les coûts de maintien des logiciels se réduisent et les programmeurs peuvent se concentrer sur l'optimisation (y en a bien besoin chez Adobe) et le développement de nouvelles fonctionnalités
2. le système d'abonnement fidélise le client tout en assurant de la trésorerie en permanence, et permet de réduire l'impact du piratage

----------


## Adu

ça a l'air quand même vachement plus intuitif visuellement pour les rooms, avec de bons ajouts, et surtout une interface bcp plus fonctionnelle qui me fera moins penser à Win 3.11 et ses fenêtres en cascade.
Un discount de 40% ok, je vais tester un chouïa la beta histoire de voir si je craque ou non (et surtout qu'il y a une totale compatibilité entre les deux versions  ::): )

----------


## Belhoriann

Bon, je rentre pas dans le débat du prix ou du modèle économique, je veux juste dire que je bave là, c'est super sexy !
Il reste environ 170 clés Beta à l'heure où j’écris ces lignes : https://www.yoyogames.com/get2

----------


## Adu

Sorry there are no slots available on the Beta right now.
A plus  ::(:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Sorry there are no slots available on the Beta right now.
> A plus


 :haha:

----------


## Metalink

Malgré la hype de GM2 et tout et tout, j'hésite de plus en plus à passer sur Unity pour mon jeu mobile (genre jeu de course top down) ...

Rien que l'éditeur en lui même, la possibilité de coder mes plugins (pour le LD par exemple, parce que pour le moment j'ai trouvé aucune solution viable pour mon jeu dans GameMaker), le système de parenting me semblent des raisons suffisantes de porter mon projet.
Des avis de gens qui se sont un peu posé la question à un moment ?

----------


## Adu

J'ai touché aussi à Unity pour certaines facilités (le Store, on m'a offert PlayMaker, le c# ....) et c'est vrai que rien que la conception des niveaux est une plaie sur GMS une fois que tu as touché à Unity. De même, je préfère l'éditeur d'anim de Unity.
Après, je reste quand même avec un arrière gout en bouche de sortir une énorme usine à gaz pour faire un jeu 2D ...

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Malgré la hype de GM2 et tout et tout, j'hésite de plus en plus à passer sur Unity pour mon jeu mobile (genre jeu de course top down) ...


OH OUI, CHOUETTE !  ::lol::  Dépêche-toi de le développer, j'ai hâte !  ::wub::

----------


## Metalink

C'est ironique parce que c'est censé pas être original ?  :tired:  Si tu penses que je vais dévoiler mon twist de gameplay secret sur un forum ...  ::P: 

Sinon ouais, j'ai déjà pas mal bossé avec Unity l'année dernière, et là en deux petites heures j'ai réussi à avoir un feeling assez proche. Du coup avec le long weekend qui arrive je risque de me laisser tenter par un portage complet sous Unity ...

----------


## Longwelwind

J'ai choppé la bêta de GMS2, et c'est une grosse évolution par rapport à avant, mais je pense que je vais rester sur Unity (même pour la 2D), et peut-être Godot.
L'espace de travail est plus jolie et mieux organisée, mais de manière générale, je trouve que ça manque un peu de formalisme dans les entités et les relations. Là où Unity est claire et intuitif (GameObject avec une liste de composant), GMS est un peu anarchique (Des objets qui sont un peu tout, mais qu'on désactive ou ignore).
En plus de ça, je trouve le language de scripting vraiment horrible.  ::P:

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> C'est ironique parce que c'est censé pas être original ?  Si tu penses que je vais dévoiler mon twist de gameplay secret sur un forum ... 
> 
> Sinon ouais, j'ai déjà pas mal bossé avec Unity l'année dernière, et là en deux petites heures j'ai réussi à avoir un feeling assez proche. Du coup avec le long weekend qui arrive je risque de me laisser tenter par un portage complet sous Unity ...


Non, ce n'était pas ironique.  ::blink::  Je suis réellement intéressé.  :;):  Bon, après, tout dépend à combien tu comptes le vendre.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Metalink

Okay, au temps pour moi alors ! Le jeu sera gratuit, je pense juste proposer quelques cosmétiques payants, le but c'est de faire un petit jeu en quelques mois  :;): 
J'ouvrirais un topic le moment venu (surement quand j'aurais des screens potables de la version Unity du coup) !

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Okay, au temps pour moi alors ! Le jeu sera gratuit, je pense juste proposer quelques cosmétiques payants, le but c'est de faire un petit jeu en quelques mois 
> J'ouvrirais un topic le moment venu (surement quand j'aurais des screens potables de la version Unity du coup) !


Ah bah si c'est gratuit, alors, c'est encore mieux !  ::lol::  :infographistesouspaye:

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour,

pour mon jeu de sous-marin, je voudrais changer en direct la couleur d'un sprite.
// Petit préalable, pour qu'on parle des mêmes choses : on peut définir une couleur en fonction de ses composantes RGB (composantes rouge, vert et bleu) ou TSL (composantes teinte, saturation, luminosité)\\

"Simple", me direz-vous, "il suffit d'utiliser image_blend, par exemple spr_francisLalanne.image_blend = c_red, et voilà un magnifique sprite tout rouge !".
Sauf erreur de ma part, image_blend ne colore pas vraiment, mais laisse passer un certain pourcentage de chaque composante RGB. Dans l'exemple ci-dessus, avec image_blend = c_red, pour chaque pixel du sprite, la composante bleue et la composante verte sont supprimées, tandis que la composante rouge passe.

Sauf que ce que je souhaite faire, c'est changer la teinte de mon sprite, mettons que pour chaque pixel, la teinte soit rouge, tandis que les composantes de luminosité et de saturation restent identiques.

Je vois pas trop comment faire, quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ? Peut-être avec les fonctions un peu plus avancées de Game Maker ?

Merci d'avance ! J'offre un smiley avec pleins de coeurs à celui ou celle qui trouvera une solution !

----------


## Hyperpenguin

> Bonjour,
> 
> pour mon jeu de sous-marin, je voudrais changer en direct la couleur d'un sprite.
> // Petit préalable, pour qu'on parle des mêmes choses : on peut définir une couleur en fonction de ses composantes RGB (composantes rouge, vert et bleu) ou TSL (composantes teinte, saturation, luminosité)\\
> 
> "Simple", me direz-vous, "il suffit d'utiliser image_blend, par exemple spr_francisLalanne.image_blend = c_red, et voilà un magnifique sprite tout rouge !".
> Sauf erreur de ma part, image_blend ne colore pas vraiment, mais laisse passer un certain pourcentage de chaque composante RGB. Dans l'exemple ci-dessus, avec image_blend = c_red, pour chaque pixel du sprite, la composante bleue et la composante verte sont supprimées, tandis que la composante rouge passe.
> 
> Sauf que ce que je souhaite faire, c'est changer la teinte de mon sprite, mettons que pour chaque pixel, la teinte soit rouge, tandis que les composantes de luminosité et de saturation restent identiques.
> ...


Alors, moi je partirais sur les surfaces, tu peux t'inspirer de ce tuto:

http://www.davetech.co.uk/gamemakeroutlinesprite

En gros t'as ton sous-marin, tu utilise une surface pour en faire un pochoir, tu utilise le pochoir pour créer une copie du sous marin de la couleur que tu souhaites, et tu joue sur l'alpha. y'a ptete plus simple, dessiner ton sous-marin directement sur une surface et jouer avec les composants de coloration pour avoir ton double coloré, et jouer sur l'alpha.

----------


## Harest

Vu qu'il y a un export html5, y'a pas moyen d'utiliser des propriétés css3 ? Parce que la propriété background-blend-mode permettrait directement de faire l'effet souhaité. Ça paraît fou qu'il n'y ait rien pour ça et qu'il faille bidouiller pour un effet si simple.

Sinon là comme ça, la création du sprite tel qu'on le veut avec le filtre rouge et un switch de sprite ne serait pas envisageable ? Sauf si y'a plein de sprites qui doivent passer par là, autant passer par du code qui les génèrent effectivement.

----------


## Skaz

Ton sprite à une couleur de base ? Si tu pars d'un sprite blanc, tu peux en faire ce que tu veux niveau teinte. Si tu pars d'un sprite en niveau de gris ça devrait te permettre de faire ce que tu essaies de faire.

----------


## Pollux568

Hyperpenguin: effectivement, je pense que pour faire ça "dynamiquement", on est obligé d'utiliser des surfaces et un blending adapté (à moins que Game Maker Studio 2 aie de nouvelles fonctions ?). Mais bon, je vais regarder le tuto.

Harest: A ma connaissance on ne peut pas utiliser de propriétés CSS pour game maker. Le solution du switch de sprite devrait marcher, mais en fait on veut appliquer ça pour nos sprites de background, donc il y en a potentiellement beaucoup. On remplit notre carte "à la main" avec ces grandes cases d'arrière-plan. Bref, cela signifie pas mal de travail manuel, mais surtout, j'ai peur que ça encombre la carte graphique avec plein de textures pages qui non nécessaires. En gros, on a une couleur par vue (bleu pour le pilote, vert pour le radio, rouge pour le gunner, etc), et normalement on ne switche pas souvent de l'un à l'autre.

Skaz: Ce n'est pas l'effet que je recherche exactement : on voudrait que le blanc reste blanc, seule la teinte change. Avec un sprite en niveau de gris et un image_blend, le blanc devient coloré (en rouge, mettons). Mais bon, on risque peut-être de faire ça si on ne trouve pas de solution légère et facile.




(Bon, on va dire que ça fait 3 solutions, donc voilà :  ::love::   ::love::   ::love:: )

----------


## Skaz

> Skaz: Ce n'est pas l'effet que je recherche exactement : on voudrait que le blanc reste blanc, seule la teinte change. Avec un sprite en niveau de gris et un image_blend, le blanc devient coloré (en rouge, mettons). Mais bon, on risque peut-être de faire ça si on ne trouve pas de solution légère et facile.


Après avoir un seul sprite n'est peut-être pas le plus adapté, pourquoi ne pas simplement avoir 2 sprites ? Un sprite en niveau de gris, coloré par le code couleur, et un second sprite par dessus avec toutes les parties invariables du sprite, blanc, détails divers. Tu dessines ton premier sprite, tu fais ton coloriage, tu dessines ton deuxième sprite, et basta. Si c'est animé, tu as 2 spritesheets et tu utilises une variable que tu gères toi même pour la vitesse d'animation pour l'image_index. Perso je ferais ça comme ça, les surfaces j'essaie d'éviter autant que faire se peut (par flemme  ::P: ).

----------


## Pollux568

Mmmmh, c'est pas mal intéressant comme idée, je vais tester ça. Surtout qu'il me reste une place de libre dans mes pages de texture.

(c'est probablement obscur ma phrase précédente, donc pour mettre en contexte : Game Maker utilise des pages de textures où il stocke tous les sprites qui seront utilisés dans le jeu. Une fois dans le jeu, il charge une page de texture, et il pioche les dessins comme il veut dans cette page, ça va très vite. Mais comme il y a souvent beaucoup de sprites, il y a besoin de plusieurs pages de textures, et c'est le swap de l'une à l'autre qui prend du temps - de ce que j'ai compris en tout cas.
Dans mon histoire de sprite, je veux colorer le background, qui est fait de grandes cases de 1000x1000 pixels. Chaque case est faite de trois composantes : l'image "réaliste" avec tous les dessins; une image semi-transparente contenant les lignes de niveau ; et une image noire et transparente qui sert de masque pour les collisions et les ombres. Ces trois composantes sont rassemblées au sein d'une page de texture de 2048x2048 pixels, donc il me reste potentiellement un emplacement de 1000x1000 pixels)

Dès que j'ai le temps je vais poster quelques exemples, vous pourrez me dire ce que vous en pensez.

PS: Oui, j'essaie aussi d'éviter les surfaces, c'est facilement un gouffre à mémoire et à fps. Je m'en suis rendu compte avec le plugin SmartLight :/

----------


## Skaz

Ouaip, en règle générale gamemaker j'ai eu pas mal de problèmes de performances avec, mon dernier proto de brawler rame a mort sur certains PC... En ce moment je me forme sur Unity, qui peut permettre de faire de la fausse 2D avec de la 3D, du style des A Link to the Past en top down avec projection orthographique. On verra si je reste dessus ou si je retourne sur GM avec la nouvelle version qui va sortir.

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Coucou Pollux,

Je trouve la solution de Skaz pas mal du tout. 

Pour ajouter mon grain de sable, si tu as un sprite niveaux de gris que tu colore, plutôt que d'utiliser image_blend=c_red tu peux avoir un truc cool avec make_colour_hsv(hue, sat, val).

Comme cela, tu peux jouer plus précisément avec la couleur avec des variables qui t'intéressent. 
Par exemple :
var_hue, var_sat, var_val ;
var_val = qqch ; var_sat = qqch ; var_val = qqch ;
image_blend=make_colour_hsv(var_hue, var_sat, var_val) ;

Tu peux même ajouter sur une des variable un irandom() pour avoir du flickering, ou manuellement incrémenter une variable à chaque step pour avoir quelque chose de progressif. Ca te mangera très peu de process dans tous les cas.

Je serai curieux de savoir comment vous trouvez gamemaker2 à l'usage.

----------


## Pollux568

Du coup je viens de voir que je n'avais pas donné de nouvelles à ce sujet...
Alors, voici l'image "originale" :


La fonction "colorize" de l'éditeur de Game maker donne ceci :

C'est ce que je cherchais à faire à l'origine, remplacer toutes les valeurs de teinte par celle de vert (ou autre) et laisser saturation et luminosité intacte,mais en fait ça rend pas super. C'est pas moche, mais c'est pas dans le thème.

La solution de Skaz donnait des choses un peu comme ça (j'ai pas pensé à faire un screenshot quand j'ai fait mes tests :/ ).

Mais sinon, en augmentant la saturation, on obtient cependant un joli effet :

Du coup c'était pas mal, je trouvais, mais...

...on a fait une pause pendant les vacances de fin d'année, pour réfléchir au développement futur du jeu. Sans rentrer dans les détails (c'est pas le but de ce topic), on va peut-être rester sur de "vraies" couleurs  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Pollux568

Bonjour !

Comment est-ce que vous gérez les différentes résolutions d'écran ?

A l'origine, j'ai désigné Abyss Crew avec une résolution de 1280*720 (soit un format 16/9e). Normalement, Game Maker adapte la taille du jeu à l'écran sans difficulté tant que celui-ci a une résolution de 16/9e.
Mais il y a d'autres résolutions, comme le 4/3, sans parler des tablettes à la con.
J'ai vu 2 solutions :
(1) Faire un écran de jeu "utile" au centre, qui est visible quelle que soit la résolution choisie. En gros, au lieu d'avoir des bandes noires sur les côtés ou en haut et en bas, on a des bouts graphiques d'interface.
(2) Avoir des "modules" flottants comme interface et l'espace de jeu derrière. Les modules se placeraient tous seuls dans les coins et les bords, et l'espace du jeu derrière l'interface s'adapterait en fonction de la résolution de l'écran.

Mon problème est essentiellement technique : je n'arrive à faire ni l'un, ni l'autre, avec Game Maker : je n'arrive pas à changer la résolution de l'écran (4/3 vs 16/9e) à la volée, avec une option par exemple, que je sois en fenêtré ou en plein écran.

D'où ma curiosité de savoir comment les autres développeurs de Game Maker s'en sortent  ::):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

J'ai retrouvé ça:

https://forum.yoyogames.com/index.ph...your-game.995/ 

Mais il me semble qu'il existe des ressources sur le sujet, mais ton soucis, c'est l'aspect-ratio ou l'affichage de ton HUD ?

----------


## Metalink

Quand mon jeu était encore sous GameMaker, j'ai pas mal lu et utilisé ces articles qui devraient répondre à tes besoins :
http://www.yoyogames.com/blog/65
et https://www.yoyogames.com/blog/66

 :;):

----------


## Pollux568

Ah oui, si j'en crois ton lien, hyperpenguin, je suis en train de me prendre la tête  ::P: 



> 3) Games with their displayed playfield changing size. (good for some very specific cases)
> 
> With this method you would actually set the view and port size of your room according the monitor's size. It's very easy to pull off and will be useful mostly in games like SimCity or other strategy games where the gameplay is not broken due to the fact a player can see larger of a playfield than another. It's rare you see this method used in professional games though because there are some drawbacks to understand before using it:[...]





> 4) Games that use the overscan method.
> 
> Similarly to the first method (pixel perfect), someone who wouldn't want to ever see their game appearing letteboxed on screen could decide to resize the application surface bigger than the game window (still at an integer size) in order to hide all the letterboxing. This is rarely used in pro games here again because it's hard to control what the player see and does not see on screen depending his/her monitor's resolution. This leads to the same kind of drawbacks as the third method described in this tutorial.


(la première méthode étant pour faire du "pixel perfect" et la 2e propose simplement d'activer "keep aspect ratio")


Ceci dit, avec le tutoriel fourni par Metalink, je devrais pouvoir m'en sortir (j'espère).

----------


## Harest

J'ai enfin décidé de m'y mettre dernièrement (GM: S Pro). Avec un projet simple pour découvrir un peu l'outil, un casse briques.

Pour le moment ça se passe plutôt bien*. Mais j'aimerais être sûr d'une chose : On ne peut pas draw hors des events Draw / Draw GUI ? J'ai du mal à comprendre la logique derrière ça. Le pire étant qu'aucune erreur n'est renvoyée, y'a juste rien. Par exemple au début je comprenais pas pourquoi mon obj_debug n'affichait rien. Ce n'est que plus tard en voulant afficher le score que j'ai compris que si c'était dans un Step Event rien ne s'affichait mais dans un Draw Event c'était bon.
Un event comme "No more lives" perd tout son intérêt du coup, en tout cas de la façon dont je le gère en affichant le Game Over par-dessus le niveau en cours (bon atm y'en a que 1, ce sera vraiment la dernière étape).

Question additionnelle aussi, il n'y a pas moyen de voir le code généré par une action, si ? J'ai vu que pour la v2 de GM c'était possible par contre.

Habitué à PHP & cie, ça fait bizarre de ne pas retrouver certaines choses. Genre les tableaux sont ultra basiques ici :/. Pas de SGBD non plus, juste des structures très primaires de stockage.

_*Contrôle avec la souris (y'a pas mieux pour ce genre de jeux imo), j'ai une pause (déclenchée si perte du focus), la souris ne peut sortir de la fenêtre (même pas d'option de base pour ça ou je l'ai raté ?), score, vies (et game over + quick restart), difficulté (menu à faire). En dernier j'ai commencé les power ups là (un de fait, le ball save (barre tout du long qui sauve 1 fois)). Et comme dit un seul niveau atm, j'en ferai surement une 20ène.
L'angle de réflexion de la balle sur la "raquette" du joueur n'est pas géré par une simple action de rebond par contre, je permets au joueur d'impacter la nouvelle direction (dans une certaine mesure) sinon c'est naze obviously._

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Salut Harest,

On ne peut pas draw en dehors.
Soit dit en passant si tu décides de mettre un draw_event pour un objet et que tu ne met pas draw_self() l'objet n'est pas visible.

Qu'appelles tu code généré par une action ? Par une action drag and drop tu veux dire ? Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible.

Personnellement j'aime bien le niveau d'abstraction apporté par les events draw/step le parenting et les objets. Par contre je fous du execute code partout je n'aime pas le concept des petits carrés à glisser.

Le stockage des données est effectivement pas top et peux poser problème pour des projets complexes.

----------


## Harest

@Jog le pecheur : Thx pour les quelques réponses. Je n'ai jamais utilisé draw_self() encore, j'imagine que c'est automatique ? Ou alors je n'ai peut-être pas encore utilisé de Draw Event sur un objet ayant un sprite, c'est possible aussi ça  ::P: . Bon à savoir du coup.

Je parlais effectivement des action "DnD" comme ils le mettent partout désolé du peu de clarté dans la question. J'utilise aussi la plupart du temps du code. Et justement pouvoir voir le code derrière les actions toutes faites à DnD quand t'apprends, ça aurait été cool mais bon, c'est pour la v2.

----------


## Joq le pecheur

C'est automatique si tu ne mets pas de code associé à l'event.
Je t'invite si ce n'est pas déjà fait à consulter la doc (F1) pour voir l'ordre des events à chaque frame.
En général il vaut mieux restreindre tout ce qui touche à des variables que tu stocke au steps events.

J'espère surtout pour la v2 une meilleure portabilité ailleurs que windows  ::): 

Bon courage !

----------


## Harest

J'avais déjà vu l'ordre des events ouep. Et j'avais aussi vu que dans les Draw Events il faut minimiser au maximum d'y mettre du code autre que du draw_... Après cf. un cas mentionné plus haut pour le Game Over j'suis bien obligé de coller une condition dans le draw (lives == 0) pour déclencher l'affichage.

Pour la portabilité, ça marche pas aussi bien qu'on pourrait le croire les exports sur d'autres plates-formes que Windows ?  ::o: 
Je me suis pas encore trop posé la question vu que j'ai pas encore les SDK et de toute façon j'ai aucun moyen de tester des versions autres que Windows atm :/.

_Thx ! Depuis le temps que je devais me lancer._

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Aller choper des variables pour savoir si tu affiches ou pas ne me choque pas du tout c'est même normal, je vois pas comment faire des menus ou des dialogues sinon  ::): 

Ce qu'il faut éviter c'est plutôt de toucher à tes variables genre (lives --  :;): 

Je n'ai pas réussi Linux, il faut que je retente avec une config qui colle à 100% à leurs spécifications, je n'ai pas pris le temps.
Mac il parait que c'est pas trop dur.
Pour le HTML5 ça nécessite de coder en respectant pas mal de contraintes additionnelles.

Je te conseille de te faire la main et d'attendre la V2 pour prendre des modules. Peut-être Pollux pourras t'aider ce qu'ils sont en train de faire à l'air très pro et à mon avis ça sent le portage.

----------


## Joq le pecheur

A titre d'illustration, voilà un mini bout de code que je viens de faire pour un petit jeu  ::): 
Y'a pas mal de choses hardcodées dedans mais c'est juste pour l'exemple.

create event
state = 0 ;
growth = 244 ; //la taille du sprite
step event
if state == 0
{
    growth -- ;
    if growth <= 0 state = 1 ;
}
draw event
if state == 0 draw_sprite_part(spr_bean1, 0, 0, 0, 64, 244-growth, x-32, y-244+growth);
if state == 1 draw_self() ;

En gros ça donne une plante qui pousse, j'utilise une méthode de dessin de sprite avancée, puis la méthode classique prend le relai

----------


## Harest

A mon avis y'a un truc que je fais qui n'est pas idéal du tout mais je ne sais pas comment serait la "best practice" pour ça.
L'exemple (qui est similaire pour l'affichage des vies et du score en gros) :
Un script scr_drawText(dsm). L'argument0 = une ds_map. Le script va faire quelques checks sur l’existence de certaines clés dans cette ds_map genre halign, valign, font, alpha. Et une valeur par défaut sera définie au besoin. Les différentes fonction de draw sont appellées pour finir avec le draw_text obviously.Un Create Event dans les objets lives et score avec les valeurs de la ds_map qui ne bougeront pas (font, y, x, halign, valign).Le Draw Event où j'assigne une valeur à ds[? "text"] pour y mettre le score ou le nombre de vies qui change au fil de la partie forcément, et l'appel au script.
En bref, y'a quand même 3/4 checks dans le script (à priori ça, ça va) mais y'a au minimum l'assignation d'une valeur (qui est dynamique), et jusqu'à une assignation de 3/4 autres valeurs selon les-dits checks dans le script si aucune valeur n'a été assignée à des attributs nécessaires.
Edit : En fait suffit de passer les checks & assignations dans un autre script, dans step event par exemple comme ça dans le draw y'a plus qu'à... draw o/. Ceci dit, pour le cas de mon Game Over, ça complique les choses  ::ninja:: .

_Pas envie de spammer le thread après, surtout si c'est une conversation à 2, autant continuer en mp peut-être ? Je sais pas à quel point ça peut être utile à d'autres qui passeraient par là.
D'ailleurs mon compte Steam est ouvert aux invitations par exemple, si vous êtes disponible à répondre aux questions que je pourrais avoir._

----------


## Adu

Les discussions techniques comme ça vaut mieux les laisser sur le topic, ça peut toujours servir  ::):

----------


## Harest

Ouep ben j'ai mis l'edit qui clarifie ce que j'ai fait.

J'avais un autre soucis mais c'est directement lié au fonctionnement de ds_map_create(). Il assigne l'id et non un objet ou autre. Du coup dans un bout de code où je voulais réutiliser la même ds_map en changeant juste quelques variables pour draw ensuite (y, font et text typiquement), ça affichait 2 fois la même chose. J'ai dû créer 2 ds_map différentes.

Je ne sais pas après à quel point l'utilisation des ds_map un peu trop généralisée est bonne ou pas. Dans l'utilisation que j'en fait ça permet surtout de passer plusieurs variables (et pas toujours le même nombre) dans un seul paramètre, et de nommer ces variables surtout puisque c'est des chaînes. Dans le profiler ça avait l'air de pas être super léger.
Ça va aussi me permettre de gérer les sauvegardes / chargements avec les fonctions ds_map_secure_save() / ds_map_secure_load().

On a parlé de sujets généraux sinon.
Je cherchais des infos sur la sécurisation de classements par exemple. J'ai rien trouvé de plus que ce que je savais déjà aka la meilleure sécurité reste une simulation via toutes les inputs du joueur pour vérifier le score / le temps. Et même si c'est la meilleure, c'est jamais infaillible. Il faut juste que se soit suffisamment chiant pour qu'un faible nombre de personnes s'y intéresse. Mais c'est un bon résumé de tout ce qui peut être mis en oeuvre donc si jamais, le lien.Je me questionnais sur la taille optimale des rooms (mes vues = la taille de mes rooms pour le casse briques) dans GM. Principalement parce que je ne sais pas comment gérer correctement les différentes résolutions avec un style différent du pixel art (pour le pixel art, y'a ce thread, tl;dr : scaling entier only). Je permets d'agrandir en suivant l'aspect ratio. Mais mes rooms sont en 1280x720 actuellement donc les sprites en 1920x1080 sont agrandis. Ça passe encore, mais sur du 1440p par exemple et autre ? Si quelqu'un a une réponse concrète là-dessus, je suis preneur. J'avais dans l'idée un système où par défaut c'est des sprites assez gros qui sont redimensionnés lors de l'affichage en jeu, mais je ne suis pas sûr de la mise en place (notamment pour les masques de collision).
Après, j'ai tout fait via paint.net ou l'éditeur de GM (oui j'suis fou) atm. Il n'y a que les briques et les murs qui ne sont pas faits en pixels "à la main" vu que j'ai utilisé des effets pour eux. Mais bon d'un autre côté devoir passer à du scaling entier, j'suis pas fan non plus.

----------


## Ashley TOUCRU

> Les discussions techniques comme ça vaut mieux les laisser sur le topic, ça peut toujours servir


Je suis d'accord avec ça, c'est même la destination essentielle de ce genre de discussions.  :;):

----------


## Pollux568

> [*]Je me questionnais sur la taille optimale des rooms (mes vues = la taille de mes rooms pour le casse briques) dans GM. Principalement parce que je ne sais pas comment gérer correctement les différentes résolutions avec un style différent du pixel art (pour le pixel art, y'a ce thread, tl;dr : scaling entier only). Je permets d'agrandir en suivant l'aspect ratio. Mais mes rooms sont en 1280x720 actuellement donc les sprites en 1920x1080 sont agrandis. Ça passe encore, mais sur du 1440p par exemple et autre ? Si quelqu'un a une réponse concrète là-dessus, je suis preneur. J'avais dans l'idée un système où par défaut c'est des sprites assez gros qui sont redimensionnés lors de l'affichage en jeu, mais je ne suis pas sûr de la mise en place (notamment pour les masques de collision).
> Après, j'ai tout fait via paint.net ou l'éditeur de GM (oui j'suis fou) atm. Il n'y a que les briques et les murs qui ne sont pas faits en pixels "à la main" vu que j'ai utilisé des effets pour eux. Mais bon d'un autre côté devoir passer à du scaling entier, j'suis pas fan non plus.[/list]


Je suis pas sûr de comprendre la question exacte, mais comme je suis aussi un peu en train de me casser la tête sur ces thématiques, donc voici ce que je peux te dire :
-la taille de la room, c'est comme tu veux. La room principale d'Abyss Crew fait 90.000x30.000 pixels par exemple. Par contre, si tu mets pleins d'objets avec une grande room, il faut penser à désactiver ceux qui sont loins, sinon si ton ordi doit calculer le comportement de tous les objets dans toute la room, ça peut vite être difficile. Le principal inconvénient de cette méthode est l'éditeur de rooms de Game Maker qui est une horreur à utiliser.
-par défaut je crois que la taille maximale des sprites est de 2000x2000. Vérifie dans Global Game Settings > Windows (ou similaires) > Graphics. Tu peux même cliquer sur "preview", ça te créera plein d'images avec les textures pages que Game Maker va créer.
-tu peux empêcher de rescaler en sélectionnant "keep aspect ratio" et désactivant "allow player to resize" dans le Global Game Settings.

J'espère que ça peut aider !

----------


## Harest

Je vais clarifier la question en prenant le contexte de mon jeu mais ça s'applique pour tout le monde :
Les rooms sont en 1280x720, les vues sont intégrales (1280x720). Je permets au joueur de resize comme il veut, de passer en fullscreen, et GM est en mode "keep aspect ratio", ça me paraît être la base.

Le problème, c'est comme n'importe quel agrandissement (genre un agrandissement d'une photo en x3). Le rendu sera potentiellement dégueulasse. Principalement parce que les sprites sont adaptés pour la taille de la room mais pas pour la résolution dans laquelle le joueur affiche le jeu.
Et c'est pour ce problème que j'aimerais une solution efficace. J'avais pour idée d'utiliser de base des sprites de plus haute définition que celle dans laquelle ils seront affichés dans le jeu en faisant un scaling à leur création pour qu'ils soient de la taille désirée par exemple. Mais je ne sais pas si ça marcherait directement avec juste un basique xscale et yscale, ou s'il faudrait s'occuper de refresh le masque de collision aussi par exemple (ça se teste rapidement ceci-dit).

C'est un problème de base pour n'importe qui voulant faire un jeu un minimum clean.

----------


## Joq le pecheur

A priori si tu touches au image_xscale et image_yscale via le code, le masque de collision est recalculé.
De mémoire j'utilisais ça pour faire changer de sens des ennemis (xscale de 1 à -1)

Je sais en tout cas que quand c'est fait à l'avance via le room editor le masque scale avec (c'est comme ça que je met les zones de collision).

Peut-être faudra-t-il se méfier des problèmes d'arrondis pour ne pas avoir de demi-pixels ou quelque chose du genre?
Je serais curieux de connaître le résultat de tes essais, ayant toujours choisi le moindre effort en la matière.

----------


## Harest

J'ai discuté un peu sous une vidéo du sujet (cf. message ci-dessus) mais je suis pas énormément plus avancé. Après le problème reste léger pour le moment à ce niveau donc je ne m'embête pas trop avec.

Rapport à un problème déjà eu avec la fonction ds_map_create() qui fonctionne comme un pointeur, si on essaie de copier la ds_map dans une nouvelle variable on ne fait que référencer le pointeur de base. Quelqu'un sait comment contourner le problème et copier vraiment la ds_map ?
En l’occurrence là j'ai voulu tester un peu le système de particules et faire un effet simple de trainée derrière la balle. Ça fonctionne bien mais si je veux changer la couleur de la trainée pour les multi-balles qui sont d'une couleur différente, c'est un peu dommage d'avoir à copier les 10 lignes de déclaration du type de la particule juste pour un argument à changer dans le tas (c_white en c_red) :


```
// Ball trail particle effect
ballTrail = part_type_create();
part_type_shape(ballTrail, pt_shape_sphere);
part_type_size(ballTrail, 0.5, 0.5, -0.005, 0);
part_type_scale(ballTrail, 1, 1);
part_type_colour1(ballTrail, c_white);
part_type_alpha2(ballTrail, 0.1, 0);
part_type_speed(ballTrail, 0, 0, 0, 0);
part_type_direction(ballTrail, 0, 0, 0, 0);
part_type_gravity(ballTrail, 0, 0);
part_type_orientation(ballTrail, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0);
part_type_blend(ballTrail, false);
part_type_life(ballTrail, 100, 100);

// Si je fais ça, je vais simplement me retrouver avec l'instance id de ballTrail et ça va modifier la couleur à rouge pour toutes les balles
// Copier 10 lignes quasi identiques, c'est un peu laid. Même si je peux faire un script pour ça mais c'est pas beaucoup mieux
multiballTrail = ballTrail;
part_type_colour1(multiballTrail, c_red);
```

_J'ai vu qu'il n'y avait pas besoin à priori de déclarer speed, direction, gravity et orientation si c'est pour mettre 0 partout mais bon c'était pour découvrir un peu le truc et puis ça change pas grand chose en l'état._

----------


## Pollux568

Plus j'avance dans le développement de mon jeu avec Game Maker, plus je découvre toutes les possibilités qu'il offre !
Dernière trouvaille : les masques dynamiques.
J'ai découvert ça grâce à un post de blog : https://www.yoyogames.com/blog/430/d...endering-masks
Les images montrées sont assez simples mais on peut faire des trucs de oufs avec cette idée :



J'ai aussi découvert Sparks, qui permet de visualiser très simplement des effets de particules : http://gmc.yoyogames.com/index.php?showtopic=539511
Y'en a qui ont trouvé des effets de particules sympa, pour trouver un peu d'inspiration ?
Et un post de blog pour ceux qui découvrent : https://help.yoyogames.com/hc/en-us/...ming-Particles

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Merci pour le partage!
Ca a l'air sympa et ça rend bien dans ton exemple. Je prend note, il est temps de chopper un power-up effets graphiques  :;): 

J'ai acheté GM2 il y'a peu mais je n'ai pas encore sauté le pas pour les nouveaux projets, il a l'air mieux mais je pense qu'un bi-écran est nécessaire pour vraiment bien l'utiliser.
Ton projet est sur 1.4 il me semble, il va y avoir un ultime update bientôt qui corrige les bugs audio introduits par la dernière mise à jour et le pop-up pénible d'erreur au lancement.

----------


## Pollux568

J'ai acheté GM2, mais pour Abyss Crew je reste encore sur GM1.4, car j'ai toutes les releases disponibles (achetées en humble bundle), et ça m'évite de convertir un (gros) projet.
Mais faudra bien y passer à un moment. L'absence de support futur ne me rassure pas trop...

----------


## LaVaBo

Après avoir testé plusieurs languages pour un projet perso, avec chaque fois des limitations bloquantes, je tente de le faire avec GMS2, que je découvre. Ce n'est pas un jeu, mais GMS semble répondre à tous mes besoins.

J'ai bien avancé, mais j'ai maintenant un problème d'UI : il y a quoi comme moyen simple de créer une UI pas trop moche (boutons, champs texte quelque fois modifiables) ? Il faut forcément tout dessiner, et calculer les clics de souris chaque fois (if x entre A et B && y entre C et D alors l'utilisateur a cliqué sur le bouton), ou il y a des fonctions existantes, des objets, ou je ne sais quoi, pour aider ?
Est-ce qu'il y a moyen d'ajouter des checkbox, des menus déroulants, etc, sans recréer le code de chaque élément ?

Question bonus : pour un panneau qui sort d'un côté de la fenêtre et en recouvre une partie, quand la souris est au-dessus d'une zone donnée (panneau qui contient des options ici), vous feriez comment ? Une surface mise en buffer ? Dessin de tous les éléments d'option dans Draw GUI avec un if ? D'autres possibilités que je n'ai pas encore vues ?

----------


## Hyperpenguin

(je sais pas si t'as testé Godot mais y'a plein d'options et de nodes tout fait pour les UI, avec moyen de faire des thèmes, en tout cas les questions que tu poses ici j'ai déjà vu la réponse dans des tutoriels)

----------


## LaVaBo

> (je sais pas si t'as testé Godot mais y'a plein d'options et de nodes tout fait pour les UI, avec moyen de faire des thèmes, en tout cas les questions que tu poses ici j'ai déjà vu la réponse dans des tutoriels)


Non, pas testé, et pour l'instant je voudrais rentabiliser autant que possible les heures passées à apprendre Game Maker.
Au pire je refais tous les éléments d'UI, ça sera peut-être même plus efficace qu'avec des éléments prédéfinis (et ça sera assez moche, je suis pas un artiste...).

----------


## LaVaBo

Bon, j'ai avancé, en dessinant et gérant les boutons à la main. C'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus sexy, mais ça fonctionne, et c'est pas trop moche non plus. Par contre, ça fait un paquet de "if then else".
Et je crois que je commence à prendre le pli, pour la portée des variables, les passages de valeur ou d'adresse, etc. Vu que j'arrive de mieux en mieux à utiliser le debugger, je commence à être à peu près à l'aise.


Quelques questions, encore et toujours :

Dans la définition d'un objet, il n'y a que quelques types de variables (integer, real, string, boolean, colour, expression, ressource, list), . Est-ce qu'il est possible de mettre une variable de type objet dans un objet (potentiellement le même, pour faire une liste chaînée) ? Si oui, comment déclarer cette variable, puisqu'on ne peut pas le faire dans la liste des variables de l'objet ? Dans le Create ? Avec un type de variable List ?

A ce propos, il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de différence entre les variables définies dans le Create d'un objet, et les variables propres à cet objet, visibles dans la fenêtre "Variables definitions". Je me trompe ?

De la même façon, j'aimerais avoir des infos sur la structure de base d'un jeu, et les best practices : par exemple comment gérer les paramètres généraux (un objet paramètre qui contient toutes les variables de paramètre, ou des variables d'un objet manager, ou des variables globales, etc), quels sont les avantages et limitations d'avoir un objet singleton qui gère tout le reste, ce genre de chose. Si vous avez des bons liens, je prends.


Enfin, commence à se poser la question des sauvegardes/chargement de sauvegarde. Vous auriez des sources, pas en vidéo, sur les bases des sauvegardes dans gamemaker ? Presque tous les tutos GM sont sous forme de vidéo, j'aime pas du tout, je retiens moins bien, et je peux pas vraiment suivre ça au taf. J'ai quelques notions de base, mais pas très poussées (genre je vois vite fait ce qu'est la serialisation, pas vraiment quand et comment l'utiliser), et il faut adapter ça au fonctionnement de GM.


Aujourd'hui, j'ai deux singleton : le manager primaire et un objet "video player" (basé sur une extension GMS qui permet de lire une video sur une surface, et pas en splash). Le manager primaire sert à charger une vidéo, et créer un nouvel objet video player pour une nouvelle vidéo. J'avais créé un objet pour contenir tous les paramètres, mais finalement je fais sans, pour ne pas avoir à retrouver l'instance chaque fois (mais comme dans ma question plus haut, si je pouvais mettre l'instance de cet objet dans une variable d'un des deux singletons, plus de problème pour la retrouver).

Ensuite j'ai deux autres objets, pour enregistrer les actions du joueur dans le temps : un pour les points dessinés par l'utilisateur à la souris, un pour les paragraphes tapés. Les instances se trouvent toutes dans deux ds_list, une par type d'objet.

Je voudrais sauvegarder toutes les instances des deux objets de log, probablement sous forme binaire pour tout recharger le plus vite possible, et certains paramètres du singleton video player, là potentiellement dans un .ini ou sous une forme textuelle. Le manager global ne contient en l'état pas de paramètre à sauvegarder.

----------


## Zerger

Crotte, je viens de voir que Gamemaker est désormais payant?
Selon leur site, la nouvelle version Studio 2 propose une version d'essaie de 30 jours mais qui ne permet pas de builder un executable de ses jeux  :tired: 

Qu'en est-il de la version Studio 1 legacy? Elle aussi est limitée dans le temps et ne permet plus de créer un exe de ses jeux?

----------


## Harest

"désormais" ? Tu confonds peut-être avec Construct 2 qui a une version gratuite qui permet de build un exec. Edit : Dans la FAQ ils parlent effectivement d'une free version mais ils mettent la même réponse qu'en-dessous.
Aucune idée pour la v1 si tu peux build ou non avec gratuitement, probablement pas. Edit : Apparemment cette version n'est plus du tout dispo à moins de l'avoir possédée avant la sortie de la v2.

----------


## Zerger

Yep, alors effectivement, comme j'avais crée un compte par le passé pour GM Studio 1, j'ai du coup une license inexpirable pour ce dernier  ::lol::  ouf!
J'ai pu le télécharger et l'utiliser sans problème, j'ai pas encore builder un exe mais ca devrait être bon.

Par contre, pour GM Studio 2, tu es forcé à passer à la caisse en gros, la free trial version c'est surtout pour se faire la main avec l'outils mais tu ne pourras rien produire comme jeu avec.

----------


## Pollux568

> Bon, j'ai avancé, en dessinant et gérant les boutons à la main. C'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus sexy, mais ça fonctionne, et c'est pas trop moche non plus. Par contre, ça fait un paquet de "if then else".


Dans l'éditeur de sprite tu as une fonction "buttonize" qui donne une apparence de bouton a ton image.
Sinon tu peux jouer avec les events : mouse_enter (la souris survole) et mouse_button_pressed (on clique sur le bouton). Tu donnes un sprite différent, voir un image_blend different si tu es flemmard, dans chacun de ces cas, et ça donnera quelque chose de bien.
Et pour gagner du temps, tu peux mettre tous tes boutons en child d'un bouton parent qui contient le code, comme ça tu n'auras pas à copier coller ton code  ::): 
(Si quoi que ce soit n'est pas clair ci-dessus, n'hésite pas à demander des détails)





> Quelques questions, encore et toujours :
> 
> Dans la définition d'un objet, il n'y a que quelques types de variables (integer, real, string, boolean, colour, expression, ressource, list), . Est-ce qu'il est possible de mettre une variable de type objet dans un objet (potentiellement le même, pour faire une liste chaînée) ? Si oui, comment déclarer cette variable, puisqu'on ne peut pas le faire dans la liste des variables de l'objet ? Dans le Create ? Avec un type de variable List ?


Oui, tu écris :
MonObjet = instance_create(x,y,objACreer)




> A ce propos, il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de différence entre les variables définies dans le Create d'un objet, et les variables propres à cet objet, visibles dans la fenêtre "Variables definitions". Je me trompe ?


Je vois pas ce qu'est la fenêtre "variables définition" mais je dirais que c'est effectivement équivalent




> De la même façon, j'aimerais avoir des infos sur la structure de base d'un jeu, et les best practices : par exemple comment gérer les paramètres généraux (un objet paramètre qui contient toutes les variables de paramètre, ou des variables d'un objet manager, ou des variables globales, etc), quels sont les avantages et limitations d'avoir un objet singleton qui gère tout le reste, ce genre de chose. Si vous avez des bons liens, je prends.


C'est une question vaste, qui dépend beaucoup de ton projet.
Quelques trucs en vrac :
-évite de manipuler les variables globales (global.machin). C'est pratique pour des variables a peu près constantes dans ton jeu (la résolution d'écran, le nom du joueur), mais il est déconseillé de leur faire faiee des calculs ou autres manipulations pendant le jeu
-dans l'event draw, evite les calculs aussi (boucles for et autres, sauf si ça concerne des fonctions draw)
-avoir un objet "contrôle" avec un peu tout ce dont tu as besoin dans le jeu est pratique
-personnellement j'évite de multiplier les events dans les objets, j'ai create, step, draw et éventuellement les alarmes. J'utilise aussi un begin step pour tout ce qui est input (clic de souris, touches pressée), et un step pour la réaction à cet input (avancer, sauter, etc)





> Enfin, commence à se poser la question des sauvegardes/chargement de sauvegarde. Vous auriez des sources, pas en vidéo, sur les bases des sauvegardes dans gamemaker ? Presque tous les tutos GM sont sous forme de vidéo, j'aime pas du tout, je retiens moins bien, et je peux pas vraiment suivre ça au taf. J'ai quelques notions de base, mais pas très poussées (genre je vois vite fait ce qu'est la serialisation, pas vraiment quand et comment l'utiliser), et il faut adapter ça au fonctionnement de GM.


Pas de conseil ou de ressource malheureusement :/





> Aujourd'hui, j'ai deux singleton : le manager primaire et un objet "video player" (basé sur une extension GMS qui permet de lire une video sur une surface, et pas en splash). Le manager primaire sert à charger une vidéo, et créer un nouvel objet video player pour une nouvelle vidéo. J'avais créé un objet pour contenir tous les paramètres, mais finalement je fais sans, pour ne pas avoir à retrouver l'instance chaque fois (mais comme dans ma question plus haut, si je pouvais mettre l'instance de cet objet dans une variable d'un des deux singletons, plus de problème pour la retrouver).


Du coup ça m'intéresse, c'est quoi ton extension ?

----------


## Pollux568

> En passant, Pollux568, tu as fait le jeu sous game maker 1.4 ? Parce que je l'avais acheter avec un humble bundle y'a longtemps, et à l'époque, en y liant sur mon compte l'export HTML5, j'avais bien pu exporter mon clique le clown en html.
> 
> Et la, même si gamemaker me dis que j'ai bien le module HTML, impossible d'en faire l'export.


(suite du topic sur la game jam make something horrible 2019)

J'utilise bien game maker 1.4, avec probablement le même bundle que toi...
Qu'est-ce que tu as message d'erreur ? HTML5 n'apparait pas dans la liste déroulante de l'export ? (la liste en haut avec Windows, Windows YYC, Mac, etc)

----------


## pierrecastor

Ah oui, c'est juste moi qui suis aveugle. Je n'avais pas vu cette option. Je cherchait dans tout les menus et config et n'ai pas penser à regarder ici.

Merci, je compil le jeu pour voir si ça fonctionne.

----------


## LaVaBo

Est-ce qu'on peut, de façon relativement simple, entrer un masque sous forme d'image N&B, transformer ça en obstacles physiques, et implémenter un pathfinding simple ?
Par exemple, avec un labyrinthe bidon dessiné dans paint. Que du noir et du blanc, le noir représente des murs impassables, le blanc la zone où un personnage pourrait se déplacer.

Est-ce que je peux donner des règles simples à GM (l'image est mon niveau, noir = obstacle, blanc = je peux y aller), ou est-ce qu'il faut recréer une couche physique du monde en créant des obstacles depuis l'image ?

----------


## Pollux568

Pas sûr de comprendre.
Tu peux pas juste utiliser un masque de collision pour définir les zones impassables ou non ?
Au lieu d'avoir du noir et du blanc, tu as juste du noir et du transparent, tu définis le masque là où il y a de la couleur.

----------

